# Mi gran renuncia. Hace años dejé mi estresante dedicación para comprar con mis ahorros mi tiempo de vida y libertad. Quien te paga te domina



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

Siempre he sido muy ahorrador desde niño.
Es una condición genética . mi hermano es muy diferente y siempre lo fue a pesar de haber sido criados de la misma manera.

Por lo tanto sea por el carácter y temperamento con el que se nace o por traumas infantiles o incluso por algún exceso o defecto de algún tipo de bioquímica, las personas ahorran o derrochan sin poder evitarlo y luego razonan su comportamiento.

Nuestro comportamiento se ha forjado durante miles de generaciones . Somos descendientes de sobreviviente y aquello que les había hecho sobrevivir lo heredaron nuestros antepasados. Esto se ve muy bien en los perros, que siendo el mismo animal, según la raza, heredan comportamientos singulares.

Ya he hablado otras veces del "GEN ROJO " . No es un gen sino un comportamiento heredado de nuestros antepasados.

Por un lado estaban los campesinos que guardaban la simiente durante el invierno, aún pasando hambre , con la finalidad de poder sembrar cuando llegase la primavera y luego multiplicar la cosecha . ESTOS SON LOS AHORRADORES.

Por el contrario los descendientes de recolectores y cazadores cuando se les acababa la comida, acostumbrados a matar asaltaban los poblados de los campesinos , los mataban y violaban a sus mujeres . Pero esto tenía un problema y es que desaparecía la fuente de suministros al matarlos o huir.
y fue cuando nació el comercio especulativo y el engaño ya que intercambiaban algo que no servía para nada y era sólo imaginario ( el dinero ) por bienes tangibles que eran los alimentos o los servicios .

Robar lo que tienen o producen unos para quedárselo otros es la base de las ideologías socialista y comunista de ahí esa extraña y paradójica vinculación con los grandes centros de poder o los nuevos multimillonarios que están detrás del marxismo cultural.
Cuando alguien se enriquece sin producir nada ( como en la bolsa o los productos bancarios ) , lógicamente se lo ha quitado a otros .

Las ganancias del bitcoin y las criptomonedas son la estafa piramidal de toda la vida, donde se engañaba a los incautos con grandes promesas de enriquecimiento rápido y cuando había suficientes codiciosos que cedían su riqueza .... PLOFF !!! estallaba la burbuja.

Pasé mi juventud trabajando en verano y en invierno, sin vacaciones durante años, absorbido por completo por mi rentable actividad.
La mezcla explosiva entre mi carácter ahorrador y la falta de tiempo para gastar las ganancias, hizo que estas se acumulasen hasta que un día me di cuenta que no iba a vivir lo suficiente para poder gastármelo todo.

Otros ejemplos de mi entorno, de grandes tacaños, que después de una vida miserable se habían muerto dejando enormes herencias, me hicieron recapacitar y replantear la vida. Lo peor que me podía pasar es seguir sus malos ejemplos. Precisamente servían de lección para hacer justo lo contrario.

Frené en seco y decidí INVERTIR TODOS MIS AHORROS EN MI TIEMPO DE VIDA , en mi libertad , en disponer de mi tiempo haciendo lo que me diese la gana sin ningún condicionante.

QUIEN TE PAGA TE DOMINA : Sean jefes o clientes .

Si bien es cierto que si no hubiese tenido ahorros no podría haberme " retirado " tan joven, hoy con todos los conocimientos adquiridos gracias a disponer del tiempo para aprenderlos, no recomendaría a nadie una dedicación tan intensa y menos si es una profesión poco rentable que te roba tu tiempo de juventud .

Nada nos garantiza una vida larga y es absurdo suponer que la vejez es una meta. No sólo cambia el cuerpo sino la mente y proyectos e ilusiones que tenías a una edad luego desaparecen.




LA GRAN RENUNCIA :


*La Gran Renuncia: en EEUU los empleados están dejando en masa sus trabajos, la gran pregunta es si veremos esto (y cuándo) en España*
La gran depresión, la gran recesión… y, ahora, la gran renuncia. La fuerza laboral norteamericana vive un momento en el que muchos de los empleados quieren y...




www.xataka.com



*Masiva fuga laboral en Estados Unidos*
El camarero se acerca a la mesa y se presenta con la mayor amabilidad. “Esta noche seré el encargado de atenderles. Si tienen cualquier duda o quieren alguna




www.lavanguardia.com


Este vídeo de una anciana de 101 años trabajando es muy desolador . Me recuerda al vídeo del burro que lo desatan de la noria para llevarlo a un campo verde y sigue dando vueltas sobre sí mismo.




La razón por la que trabaja la gente, lógicamente es el refuerzo positivo derivado del adiestramiento, igual que los animales de circo.

Para conseguir que las personas repitan las mismas rutinas día tras día, envían a los niños al colegio y les doman sometiéndoles a terribles castigos mentales a través del estrés que provocan los exámenes. Esa es la razón por la que los contenidos de la educación son inútiles y absurdos que no sirven para nada, sólo para crear en los niños un estado de angustia permanente. Son lo equivalente a atar una cría de elefante con cuerdas, una en cada pata y que no se puedan soltar , además de golpearles con un palo.

Una vez que el cerebro está trastornado, la mayoría de la gente seguirá la misma rutina que durante sus años de educación el resto de su vida.
Y todo a cambio del refuerzo positivo que le llaman sueldo, que se lo vuelven a quitar a través de la comida y un sitio donde dormir.
Aunque tuviese excedentes, es tal el nivel de adoctrinamiento que la gente los ignorará o los mantendrá ocultos en un pozo sin fondo llamado cuenta bancaria.

Lo que hace el refuerzo positivo es doblegar a la mente, como una pipa que le doy al loro cuando lo llamo para que venga volando. No es que tenga hambre de hecho no viene por la comida puesto que que tiene la comida a su disposición , sino porque el chute de dopamina provocado por la recompensa que domina su reacción.


Algunas profesiones cuya recompensa es constante , como por ejemplo pescador, mariscadora , cajera de supermercado .... que de alguna manera son cómo jugar a máquinas tragaperras, son muchísimo más adictivas.

Por ejemplo la mía era todo lo contrario ya que tenía una enorme responsabilidad ,era un largo proceso de dedicación , de trabajo y conocimientos técnicos y toma de decisiones... para que la única recompensa fuese una incierta conversación con los clientes que siempre simulaban pagar con desgana . el salario emocional era cero.
En ese caso la recompensa económica sería suficiente siempre y cuando la persona estuviese necesitada de ese dinero, pero no era el caso . Era más dinero para enterrar en ese saco sin fondo que no tenía tiempo de gastar.

Hasta que un día corté por lo sano. Luego vino la epidemia y tal y cual .


*la vida es eso que sucede fuera del ámbito laboral .

Carta a un amigo por wasap que le conté de que se ha muerto un amigo en común y si quiere comprar su enorme casa que está a mitad de precio y él me contesta de que tiene nuevos proyectos empresariales y todos los ahorros invertidos :*

_Felicidades por tu capacidad de trabajo y su rentabilidad , mantener la ilusión en lo que haces y las expectativas de negocios futuros .

Yo sin embargo estoy invirtiendo todo en no hacer nada . No vaya a ser que me pase como este amigo que nunca tenía tiempo y dejó ahí una enorme fortuna a gente que no le importaba para que bailen sobre su tumba .

Ha sido una gran lección de vida. De hecho mantenía su amistad para observarlo y hacer todo lo contrario a lo que le impulsaba su mentalidad , a ser esclavo de si mismo : El que tiene mucho y desea más, demuestra que no tiene bastante;

No será por las veces que le advertí que se tomaba la vida demasiado en serio y era demasiado exigente consigo mismo y con todo a su alrededor. Que renunciaba a su libertad por hacerse esclavo del azar . Pero pobre de mi ¿ qué podría yo aconsejar a un hombre tan triunfador que me miraba con menosprecio?

Si pudiese hablarme desde su tumba , además de revolverse por el precio que le puso su hermana a su mansión , me diría :_


_“ qué razón tenías “ ._


_Le dije multitud de veces que todo su empeño y su proyecto era desproporcionado , sobre todo cuando se privaba de lo más elemental que era del disfrute de las pequeñas cosas del presente, que él no valoraba , con su mente proyectada en el futuro._
_ ¿ para qué quería tal fortuna si su vida real era pura subsistencia siempre pendiente del céntimo, como un pobre miserable?_
_Le decía constantemente cosas como ¿ te das cuenta que dentro de 500 años todavía habrá gente disfrutando de lo que a tí te ha llevado tu vida entera?_
_Las personas tienden a pensar que una vez que hayan alcanzado todos sus objetivos, tendrán tiempo para disfrutar de la vida. Pero rara vez funciona de esta manera. Lo que suele pasar es esto: la gente se pasa la vida preparándose para la vida y llega la muerte ._
_Pero estoy seguro que si resucitase, volvería a ser como antes y aunque viviese tres vidas más . No se puede cambiar tan fácilmente sobre todo si la persona no lo ve necesario y se cree inmortal. “Sin razón se queja del mar el que otra vez navega”

Su proyecto inicial en lo más alto de la burbuja fue construir esa enorme mansión con el fin de venderla a buen precio , suponía que las casas nunca iban a bajar, yo le dije que era imposible que no bajasen , puesto que un piso constaría más que el palacio de Versalles , pero supuso que si hacía una casa de lujo siempre tendría compradores como inversión segura. Falló .

En tres tiempos se divide la vida: en presente, pasado y futuro. De éstos, el presente es brevísimo; el futuro, dudoso; el pasado, cierto

Yo si puedo evitarlo , no volveré a dar un palo al agua en mi vida.
Ya me gustaría tener la posibilidad de especular comprando una casa y vendiéndola por el doble al cabo de dos años como hacen los listos , pero supongo que ya hay que nacer con ese don . No es fácil dejar de ser esclavo para quien no ha conocido otra vida.

Según los estoicos y algunos más , 
Necesitamos la vida entera para aprender a vivir, y también, cosa sorprendente, para aprender a morir.
la vida no se mide ni por prestigio ni por patrimonio acumulado sino por el tiempo dedicado a uno mismo .


Dice Séneca en su libro " de la brevedad de la vida "_


*" el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino tiempo"

el tiempo que dedicas para tí .*



Con la frase «el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino tiempo», Séneca nos introduce de lleno en la filosofía de la vida, en el hecho de vivir, en la brevedad de ese espacio de tiempo que se nos concede. Pero en ese espacio, que es exiguo, debemos, nos dice el filósofo latino, aprender a vivir y a morir, cosa que no es fácil, afirma también. Al parecer, sigue diciendo el maestro, algunos grandes hombres que han existido, a pesar de renunciar, abandonar y desprenderse de todo aquello que les servía de rémora, como las riquezas, empleos y placeres, para aprender a vivir, muchos de ellos dejaron este mundo confesando que no lo consiguieron.
Según Séneca «la brevedad de la vida» es solo para aquellos que la malgastan con actividades múltiples y distintas del estudio de la filosofía. Estos desconocen el valor del tiempo, el pasado no lo controlan, el presente se les va de las manos y tienen pánico al futuro, es decir, solo los filósofos son los que han entendido y han aprendido a valorar el tiempo en sus tres momentos y han aprendido a vivir y a morir, por lo tanto solo el sabio es el único capaz de disfrutar íntegramente de la vida.

_Deseo llamar alguno de los ancianos, y pues tú lo eres, habiendo llegado a lo último de la edad humana, teniendo cerca de cien años o más, ven acá, llama a cuentas a tu edad.
Dime, ¿cuánta parte de ella te consumió el acreedor, cuánta el amigo, cuánta la República y cuánta tus allegados, cuánta los disgustos con tu mujer, cuánta el castigo de los esclavos, cuánta el apresurado paseo por la ciudad?
Junta a esto las enfermedades tomadas con tus manos, añade el tiempo que se pasó en ociosidad, y hallarás que tienes muchos menos de los que cuentas.
Trae a la memoria si tuviste algún día firme determinación, y si le pasaste en aquello para que le habías destinado.
Qué uso tuviste de ti mismo, cuándo estuvo en un ser el rostro, cuándo el ánimo sin temores; qué cosa hayas hecho para ti en tan larga edad; cuántos hayan sido los que te han robado la vida, sin entender tú lo que perdías; cuánto tiempo te han quitado el vano dolor, la ignorante alegría, la hambrienta codicia y la entretenida conversación: y viendo lo poco que a ti te has dejado de ti, juzgarás que mueres malogrado.



Teméis como mortales todas las cosas, y como inmortales las deseáis.
Oirás decir a muchos que en llegando a cincuenta años se han de retirar a la quietud, y que el de sesenta les jubilará de todos los oficios y cargos. Dime, cuando esto propones,
¿qué seguridad tienes de más larga vida?
¿Quién te consentirá ejecutar lo que dispones?
¿No te avergüenzas de reservarte para las sobras de la vida, destinando a la virtud sólo aquel tiempo que para ninguna cosa es de provecho?
¡Oh cuán tardía acción es comenzar la vida cuando se quiere acabar!
¡Qué necio olvido de la mortalidad es diferir los santos consejos hasta los cincuenta años, comenzando a vivir en edad a que son pocos los que llegan!
A muchos de los poderosos que ocupan grandes puestos, oirás decir que codician la quietud, que la alaban y la prefieren a todos los bienes; que desean (si con seguridad lo pudiesen hacer) bajar de aquella altura; porque cuando falten males exteriores que les acometan y combatan, la misma buena fortuna se cae de suyo._




Hubo varias razones para tomar tal radical decisión .

La principal , el insoportable estrés que consumía cada minuto del día incluido noches sin dormir y pesadillas relacionadas con el trabajo,
lo que se conoce como burnout laboral.
Burnout (Síndrome del Quemado): cómo detectarlo y tomar medidas

*Personas en riesgo de sufrirlo*
Usted puede ser más propenso a experimentar Burnout si cumple varias de las siguientes características (en forma de señales o síntomas):

Se identifica tan fuertemente con el trabajo que le falta un equilibrio razonable entre su vida laboral y su vida personal.
Intenta ser todo para todos, asumir tareas y funciones que no corresponden a su cargo.
Trabaja en empleos relacionados con actividades laborales que vinculan al trabajador y sus servicios directamente con clientes. Esto no significa que no pueda presentarse en otro tipo de labores, pero en general doctores, enfermeras, consultores, trabajadores sociales, maestros, vendedores puerta a puerta, encuestadores, oficiales de cobro y otros muchos oficios y profesiones tienen mayor riesgo de desarrollar la condición.
*Síntomas principales*

*Agotamiento emocional*: un desgaste profesional que lleva a la persona a un agotamiento psíquico y fisiológico. Aparece una pérdida de energía, fatiga a nivel físico y psíquico. El agotamiento emocional se produce al tener que realizar unas funciones laborales diariamente y permanentemente con personas que hay que atender como objetos de trabajo.
*Despersonalización*: se manifiesta en actitudes negativas en relación con los usuarios/clientes, se da un incremento de la irritabilidad, y pérdida de motivación. Por el endurecimiento de las relaciones puede llegar a la deshumanización en el trato.
*Falta de realización personal*: disminución de la autoestima personal, frustración de expectativas y manifestaciones de estrés a nivel fisiológico, cognitivo y comportamiento.
Síndrome de Burnout: Síntomas, Tratamientos y ¿Qué es?


La segunda que con la llamada crisis, había que trabajar el doble para conseguir los mismos beneficios y no compensaba tanta responsabilidad.

La tercera el saqueo de impuestos , trabas burocráticas , conflictos con empleados, en definitiva inseguridad jurídica para el empleador.

la cuarta que ya tenía suficiente para mi estilo de vida.

la quinta porque quería vivir mi vida. Leer los libros que acumulé sin tiempo de leer, investigar por internet mis verdaderas pasiones, dedicar mi tiempo a mi familia y mis animales, dormir hasta que el cuerpo despertase sin el terrible despertador.

En definitiva quería vivir tranquilo.


*LA RAZÓN POR LA QUE PUBLICO ESTE HILO ES PARA COMPARTIR ALGO MUY INTERESANTE *

En su día, al dejarlo todo , incluso de forma radical y apresurada, tiré infinidad de cosas útiles y valiosas pero que en esa catarsis no le di mayor importancia.

Compré cajas grandes de esta herméticas para mudanzas y metí todo lo que consideré imprescindible y muy valioso :

agendas con clientes, ordenadores portátiles, discos duros, aparatos tecnológicos muy caros , libros, material de oficina ...

Cambié también de casa y metí ropa, todo lo que había por las estanterías, e infinidad de cosas que no puedo precisar , que llevé para el garaje en casa de mi madre.

Y ESA ES LA CUESTIÓN :

5 años después, no he vuelto a abrir ninguna caja , ni recuerdo lo que hay dentro.


LO ÚNICO CONSTANTE EN LA VIDA ES EL CAMBIO.
NO VIVAN VIDAS QUE NO MERECE LA PENA SER VIVIDAS.
SÓLO NECESITAMOS COMER.
ACUMULAR SÓLO SERÍA INTERESANTE SI VIVIÉSEMOS ETERNAMENTE.
EL FUTURO ES UN FRAUDE, NO SE PUEDE PREDECIR.
NO TEMAN QUEMAR ETAPAS .

*La vida a veces es como un atasco de tráfico cuando vas al aeropuerto y crees que no vas a llegar. *
*Luego desde el avión , ves el mismo atasco, pero desde otra perspectiva . *


----------



## Registrador (5 Dic 2019)

Tienes hijos? Tienes ingresos? Casa pagada?


----------



## Polirisitas (5 Dic 2019)

Preño sitio a pelo

mis beintes


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Tienes hijos? Tienes ingresos? Casa pagada?



Acumulé suficientes ahorros para tirar una larga temporada.
Nuestros antepasados no tenían asegurada la comida del día siguiente, ni siquiera tenían nevera ni supermercados.

No quiero que se lo queden los bancos a través de trequemanejes financieros y productos estafa , ni el estado a través de la inflación .

No tengo deudas ni hipotecas.

Intentar planificar toda la vida hasta la jubilación y muerte es una bobada sobre todo en este mundo tan cambiante e impredecible.

Tengo suficientes ejemplos en mi entorno de vidas mal vividas que dejaron enormes herencias que yo ahora me encargo de liquidar.

*TODO LUGAR ES AQUÍ, TODO TIEMPO ES AHORA. *

¿qué es lo más inteligente que se puede hacer en esta vida?


*Antonio Gala:*

"En principio yo le diría: irse a una playa. Pero en el fondo, de verdad, tengo que decirle que salir de esta especie de laberinto en que nos han metido, una vida que no es la nuestra y que no es la mandada. Que es una organización que necesita esclavos para seguir manteniendo la pura organización que necesita esclavos, y así hasta el final. Salirse de esa cadena terrible, desencadenarse. A riesgo de la soledad, a riesgo de la falta de comprensión, pero irse un poco al campo, en el mejor de los sentidos. Salir de esa extraña y monótona esclavitud de cada día. Darle a cada día su propio afán, pero también su propia sonrisa, su propio gozo, su propio color, su propio aroma. Eso es la inteligencia. Porque una inteligencia que no nos ayude a vivir, no la quiero. No me sirve para nada. No creo que le sirva para nada a nadie".


----------



## Euron G. (5 Dic 2019)

Viva el estoicismo!


----------



## Pepe la rana (5 Dic 2019)

Sindrome del subnormal retardado, no te jode. 

Ahora todo son sindromes para dar pena. Te resumo:

La vida es jodida y es una puta mierdad. 
Eres un hombre, o eso espero, espabila y deja de lloriquear.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

Euron_G dijo:


> Viva el estoicismo!



Este mes fue mi cumpleaños y no me puedo creer que la vida pase tan rápido. Estos últimos 6 años BURBUJA me han consumido la vida, si bien es verdad que he aprendido mucho y ha sido una tabla de salvación ante una sociedad completamente abducida, me estremece saber que hace 5 años de la " independencia " de Cataluña o 6 años de la " violación " de la manada de Pamplona, que son referentes del tiempo que le dedico a este foro y que parece que fue ayer. 



Séneca en su libro sobre la brevedad de la vida, reprocha a la gente el poco interés por vivir vidas plenas, dedicando el tiempo de vida a metas tan banales como conseguir riqueza y posesiones que quedarán ahí para otros. 



«el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino el tiempo que has dedicado para ti.
Si descuentas el tiempo que te has pasado durmiendo ya le puedes restar la mitad.
Si restas el tiempo que te has pasado trabajando ya le puedes restar un tercio.
No tenemos poco tiempo sino que perdemos mucho en conversaciones banales con gente que no nos importa, lidiando con clientes molestos o cumpliendo con inútiles obligaciones sociales, eso se traduce en vida mal administrada. 
La ceguera de las mentes humanas es tal que nadie consentiría regalar su dinero o que otros ocupen sus propiedades. Sin embargo, no tienen ningún reparo en introducir a gente superflua en sus vidas, son de puño cerrado a la hora de mantener su patrimonio y a la vez derrochadores del único objeto con el que es honrado ser codicioso : EL TIEMPO.


ES MUCHO MÁS VALIOSO EL TIEMPO QUE EL DINERO, Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener tu edad, aprovéchala. 

Se vive con la absurda ilusión de que somos inmortales.
Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, solo recuerda que es un suceso breve.

Todas las doctrinas y filosofías conducen al mismo concepto : " el bien no está en los objetos externos, sino en la sabiduría y dominio del alma, que permite liberarse de las pasiones y deseos que perturban la vida. "

Lo contrario es la actual y decadente sociedad española . La gente no acaba de enterarse que el acceso ilimitado a bienes y servicios totalmente gratuitos a través de internet, no les hace más felices, sino más ansiosos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Sindrome del subnormal retardado, no te jode.
> 
> Ahora todo son sindromes para dar pena. Te resumo:
> 
> ...



Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve. 

La misma energía que a tí te mantiene vivo es la que hace vivir a una cucaracha o una rata en la alcantarilla. 
Esas formas de vida, han coincidido contigo en el tiempo. Tu morirás , las ratas seguirán viviendo. 

La vida es una increíble oportunidad de experienciar el mundo , de ser feliz y de hacer felices a los demás. 

Tú eres una víctima . Desde el colegio te han adoctrinado para que aceptes tu destino de esclavo y producir para las élites extractivas. 

Las 8 horas que te pasaste durante tu infancia y adolescencia sentado en una silla dura sin enterarte de nada, sólo sirvieron para que aceptases tu jornada laboral, llegar puntual al trabajo, la jerarquía de los jefes y soportar a compañeros inaguantables.

( de nada )


----------



## Pepe la rana (5 Dic 2019)

Tú lo que eres es un tonto. 
(de nada)

Con menos palabras no se puede decir más, pringado @ATARAXIO.

P.D. las ratas viven unos 24 meses como mucho, seguro que guardaste la inteligencia en alguna caja de esas.

(de nada pringado)


----------



## Registrador (5 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tengo suficientes ejemplos en mi entorno de vidas mal vividas que dejaron enormes herencias que yo ahora me encargo de liquidar.



Pues estas viviendo de herencias y de tus ahorros. Me alegro y te envidio. A mi encantaria poder dormir y luego dedicar el resto del dia a leer, aprender y a hacer deporte. Pero yo si tengo una familia q mantener asi que otros 10 años en la rat race no me los quita nadie


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Tú lo que eres es un tonto.
> (de nada)
> 
> Con menos palabras no se puede decir más, pringado @ATARAXIO.
> ...



nada te garantiza que sigas vivo mañana , pedazo de imbécil


----------



## Pepe la rana (5 Dic 2019)

Pero si vivo sere más listo y menos llorica que un retarder como tú. Sindrome de Bobaina, dice el desgraciado.

Tú ya estas muerto, retrasado.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LO ÚNICO CONSTANTE EN LA VIDA ES EL CAMBIO.
> NO VIVAN VIDAS QUE NO MERECE LA PENA SER VIVIDAS.
> SÓLO NECESITAMOS COMER.
> ACUMULAR SÓLO SERÍA INTERESANTE SI VIVIÉSEMOS ETERNAMENTE.
> ...



Mi primera esposa falleció hace 12 años. Tras 4 años luchando contra el cáncer. Nos gastamos los ahorros, yo dejé mi trabajo, me quedé solo con dos niños pequeños. En fin, un cuadro.

Cuando llegamos al tanatorio para la incineración, el gerente es muy amigo de mi hermano. Me ofreció la posibilidad de que fuera yo quien introdujera en ataúd en el horno crematorio. Se retiraron él y mi hermano, yo pulsé un botón, se abrió la compuerta. Dentro era el puto infierno. Empujé el ataúd por las roldanas y entró adentro. Pulsé el botón que tenía la flecha hacia abajo y se cerró la puerta.

Me quedé como un gilipollas unos segundos pensando en lo que estaba pasando, allí estaba yo incinerando a la que había sido mi compañera durante 18 años. Allí empezaba una nueva vida, o me moría yo también, aún no lo sabía.

Salí a la calle. Entonces aún fumaba y me encendí un cigarro. Cuando justo me lo encendí, oí un silbido, como de una olla expres. Sabía lo que era, el soplido de un quemador industrial cuando arranca la turbina. Unos segundos más tarde se abre completamente la válvula de paso de gas a la rampa de quemadores. Así era. unos 10 segundos más tarde, una espesa columna de humo negro se elevaba de la chimenea del crematorio. Humo negro. A presión. Hacia arriba.

Eso somos la gente. Todos. Humo.

Nada fué lo mismo desde entonces y recuerdo el puto silbido de la turbina como el pitido del árbitro al final de la primera parte de mi vida. Lo que había sido hasta entonces tiene poco, por no decir nada, que ver, con lo que ha sido luego.

Carpe diem. No hay más.


----------



## Navarrra (5 Dic 2019)

La razon por la que nos gusta conducir, pintar, o hacer deporte, es porque realizando esas actividades la mente está 100% en el presente.

El cerebro humano es una puta basura, es un producto completamente defectuoso QUE ME DEVUELVAN EL DINERO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi primera esposa falleció hace 12 años. Tras 4 años luchando contra el cáncer. Nos gastamos los ahorros, yo dejé mi trabajo, me quedé solo con dos niños pequeños. En fin, un cuadro.
> 
> Cuando llegamos al tanatorio para la incineración, el gerente es muy amigo de mi hermano. Me ofreció la posibilidad de que fuera yo quien introdujera en ataúd en el horno crematorio. Se retiraron él y mi hermano, yo pulsé un botón, se abrió la compuerta. Dentro era el puto infierno. Empujé el ataúd por las roldanas y entró adentro. Pulsé el botón que tenía la flecha hacia abajo y se cerró la puerta.
> 
> ...




Es muy interesante lo que cuentas.

Lamentando profundamente tus circunstancias , no podemos perder de vista los cientos de miles de divorcios que hay cada año y que lejos de echar de menos a su pareja, se hacen la vida imposible con denuncias falsas , buscando su ruina económica y emocional.

" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados de ánimo ( estados emocionales ) sino la manera de interpretarlos
SI FUÉSEMOS CAPACES DE CAMBIAR NUESTROS ESQUEMAS MENTALES
SERÍAMOS CAPACES DE GENERAR NUEVOS ESTADOS EMOCIONALES MÁS REALISTAS. "


----------



## VandeBel (5 Dic 2019)

Hombre. Tu pudiste mandarlo al carajo porque antes te lo habías currado y habías obtenido unas ganancias para vivir de ellas durante bastante tiempo. 

Pero ese consejo a gente joven que no tenga un patrimonio pues es muy peligroso. Lo de las 8 horas estudiando desde crio pues es algo que no se puede discutir. Aparte de ser una enseñanza para la vida y crear buenos hábitos sirve para alejar los viciis así como para labrarse un futuro profesional. 

Si luego llega un momento que puedes vivir de las rentas y dedicarte a lo que te guste perfecto, pero hay mucha gente que jamás se lo podrá permitir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

VandeBel dijo:


> Hombre. Tu pudiste mandarlo al carajo porque antes te lo habías currado y habías obtenido unas ganancias para vivir de ellas durante bastante tiempo.
> 
> Pero ese consejo a gente joven que no tenga un patrimonio pues es muy peligroso. Lo de las 8 horas estudiando desde crio pues es algo que no se puede discutir. Aparte de ser una enseñanza para la vida y crear buenos hábitos sirve para alejar los viciis así como para labrarse un futuro profesional.
> 
> Si luego llega un momento que puedes vivir de las rentas y dedicarte a lo que te guste perfecto, pero hay mucha gente que jamás se lo podrá permitir.



no pierdas de vista a los 7.800 millones de habitantes del planeta y los muchos millones más que nos precedieron. 

Desde los esquimales que viven en iglús hasta los tuareg que viven en medio del desierto, toda esa gente es feliz . 

Debes entender que la vida no es acumular y correr como pollo sin cabeza, sin familia, sin casa , sin nada . solo trabajo. 
ESO SE LLAMÓ TODA LA VIDA ESCLAVITUD.


----------



## Registrador (5 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Debes entender que la vida no es acumular y correr como pollo sin cabeza, sin familia, sin casa , sin nada . solo trabajo.



A ver no nos equivoquemos para tener familia y casa necesitas dinero y para eso necesitas un trabajo (o q alguien te de el dinero).


----------



## VandeBel (5 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no pierdas de vista a los 7.800 millones de habitantes del planeta y los muchos millones más que nos precedieron.
> 
> Desde los esquimales que viven en iglús hasta los tuareg que viven en medio del desierto, toda esa gente es feliz .
> 
> ...






ATARAXIO dijo:


> no pierdas de vista a los 7.800 millones de habitantes del planeta y los muchos millones más que nos precedieron.
> 
> Desde los esquimales que viven en iglús hasta los tuareg que viven en medio del desierto, toda esa gente es feliz .
> 
> ...



Ojo, que yo pienso como tu en lineas generales. Pero en nuestra sociedad es indispensable formarse y en muchos casos trabajar para llevar una vida digna.

Si que entiendo lo que comentas en gente que por amasar un poco mas de dinero, tener un coche mejor o un piso en la playa vive como un esclavo y descuida hobbies, familia, hijos, etc.

Habría que diferenciar entre necesidad y consumismo mal entendido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> A ver no nos equivoquemos para tener familia y casa necesitas dinero y para eso necesitas un trabajo (o q alguien te de el dinero).



¿ ah sí ? no te has enterado que en África tienen una media de 6 hijos por mujer ?

En España hay muchas mujeres que gastan mucho más en su perro que en dos hijos. 

este caso , de esta mujer ugandesa de 40 años con 44 hijos , es algo extraordinario, pero no los ha abortado. 







40-year-old Ugandan woman with 44 kids named most fertile


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

VandeBel dijo:


> Ojo, que yo pienso como tu en lineas generales. Pero en nuestra sociedad es indispensable formarse y en muchos casos trabajar para llevar una vida digna.
> 
> Si que entiendo lo que comentas en gente que por amasar un poco mas de dinero, tener un coche mejor o un piso en la playa vive como un esclavo y descuida hobbies, familia, hijos, etc.
> 
> Habría que diferenciar entre necesidad y consumismo mal entendido.



Todo el mundo sabe que la mayoría de las personas tienen mucha más formación de la necesaria para ser camarera o cajera de supermercado, o funcionaria que simplemente imprime documentos desde la plantilla y rellena el nombre de turno. 

De lo que se trata es de alargar el tiempo de escolarización para que las mujeres no formen familias y tengan su primer hijo y trabajos burocráticos y redundantes para dar subsidios disimulados par que no dependan del sueldo del marido que no tienen


----------



## Registrador (5 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ ah sí ? no te has enterado que en África tienen una media de 6 hijos por mujer ?
> 
> En España hay muchas mujeres que gastan mucho más en su perro que en dos hijos.



Si, tienen 6 hijos y cagan en el patio porque no tienen agua corriente ni calefaccion y los niños tienen una camiseta y no tienen zapatos. Yo soy el primero que esta encontra del consumismo estupido y del follaperrismo, pero insisto: para tener lo basico (lo basico en la Europa del siglo XXI) tienes que trabajar o conseguir el dinero de alguien.

Si a mi me garantizaran una casa con electricidad, agua y calefaccion y comer caliente 3 veces al dia para mi y para mi familia dejaba mi empleo asalariado mañana mismo, pero no se da el caso. Aunq mi direccion de Bitcoin esta abajo si alguien quiere solucionarme la vida que me mande 100 bitcoins a esta direccion:


```
1APiSB2WD9W28XXGd82ypvXctqQfy5pzxP
```


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

Registrador dijo:


> Si tienen 6 hijos y cagan en el patio porque no tienen agua corriente ni calefaccion y los niños tienen una camiseta y no tienen zapatos. Yo soy el primero que esta encontra del consumismo estupido y del follaperrismo, pero insisto para tener lo basico (lo basico en Europa en el siglo XXI) tienes que trabajar o conseguir el dinero de alguien.
> 
> Si a mi me garantizaran una casa con electricidad, agua y calefaccion y comer caliente 3 veces al dia para mi y para mi familia dejaba mi empleo asalariado mañana mismo, pero no se da el caso. Aunq mi direccion de Bitcoin esta abajo si alguien quiere solucionarme la vida que me mande 100 bitcoins a esta direccion:
> 
> ...



No es como a tí te cuentan. no pierdas de vista 7.800 millones de habitantes que prosperan en una explosión demográfica como nunca en la historia. 
Y aún en el peor de los casos, entre que un niño se pase el día jugando a la consola a huir y matar o que se enfrente a la vida real , que nunca es tan mala como cuentan, mucho mejor lo segundo. 

Si se entiende que a pesar de la supuesta pobreza, no matan a sus hijos a través de abortos, se puede empezar a sospechar que aquí está pasando algo raro.


----------



## Adriano_ (5 Dic 2019)

Por eso tengo una duda con la muerte, si hay reencarnación es porque más de uno ha repetido por gilipollas.


----------



## BStoker (5 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no pierdas de vista a los 7.800 millones de habitantes del planeta y los muchos millones más que nos precedieron.
> 
> Desde los esquimales que viven en iglús hasta los tuareg que viven en medio del desierto, toda esa gente es feliz .
> 
> ...



No sabes si son felices.

Sabes que están vivos. Eso sí.

La mente se acostumbra a todo lo bueno. Se acostumbra a llevar un reloj en la muñeca. Y ya no lo siente. Y tu tampoco sientes tu agua caliente, tu tortilla de patatas, y tu calefacción. Pero el cerebro también es experto en señalarte lo que TE FALTA. Y si pasas de tener a no tener.. Ay amigo el coñazo que te va a dar!

Esa vida que a otro le hace feliz, para ti sería el infierno. Tu mente que es compleja ya (lleva siéndolo varias generaciones atrás) y se encargaría en cada momento de hacerte sentir malestar por todo lo que te falta. Una cama dura, una comida básica, frío, dolor... De manera que tendrías demasiados malos ratos al final del día.

Al beduino lo metes en una sociedad hedonista y le flipa tanto, su cerebro flipa tanto, que se acaba convirtiendo en un adicto a "algo" con facilidad. Los inmigrantes se enganchan a los salones de juego (habéis visto como proliferan?), los indios americanos (sus descendientes) al alcohol...

Por otra parte hay estudios que demuestran que el porcentaje de mujeres deprimidas en África es muy elevado. Lo de los gordos felices, los solitarios y los pobres felices es bastante mito. La gente feliz tiene "su tribu", se sienten útiles aportando valor a su comunidad, son queridos y populares, suelen ser atractivos, consiguen amor con facilidad y tienen sus necesidades cubiertas. En cualquier sociedad, tuaregs incluidos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

BStoker dijo:


> No sabes si son felices.
> 
> Sabes que están vivos. Eso sí.
> 
> ...



Las salas de juego abarrotadas de africanos, de hecho las han puesto para ellos. 
es la demostración de que están financiados por alguien y no necesitan trabajar. 
Su presencia en Europa es esperar que les den la señal. Son sicarios. 

Lo que tu consideras calidad de vida , es una idea irreal. 
Donde vive una cajera de supermercado , o cualquier otra persona , es en su trabajo, es decir, en una silla en un metro cuadrado.
Llegar corriendo a casa , para cenar, discutir y dormir pocas horas eso es la realidad, el resto te lo imaginas. 

Si supones que tus mimados y llorones hijos, son más felices con la play que estos otros, estás muy equivocado. 
*
ESPAÑA HA SIDO OCUPADA POR LOS ENEMIGOS, Y SU POBLACIÓN ESTÁ SIENDO ESCLAVIZADA, COMO SI HUBIÉSEMOS PERDIDO UNA GUERRA. ES EVIDENTE QUE NOS GOBIERNAN POLÍTICOS TRAIDORES AL SERVICIO DE LAS ÉLITES EXTRACTIVAS .
LAS LLAMADAS CRISIS SON SIMPLEMENTE LA RETIRADA DE RIQUEZA DE LA ENORME PRODUCTIVIDAD DE PERSONAS A LAS QUE LAS HAN DEJADO SIN FAMILIA, SIN HIJOS, SIN CASA, SIN FAMILIA. SÓLO CON DEUDAS PARA QUE SIGAN TIRANDO DE LA NORIA. *


----------



## wintermute81 (5 Dic 2019)

Rechazo la rutina y la vida material.
¡No soy un esclavo!
¡Quiero pelear!


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Dic 2019)

Yo viví así mucho tiempo. Cambié, y no me arrepiento de lo más mínimo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

Mi calidad de vida es inmensamente mejor.

Suponer que ganar mucho dinero para hacer un viaje de 15 días que ocasiona más situaciones incómodas que placenteras, 
Suponer que tener piscina y gimnasio en casa para enseñar a las visitas , que ni siquiera tienes porque no tienes tiempo para dedicarles ni a uno ni a lo otro, 

Suponer que algún día en el futuro disfrutarás de la vida, es un error. 

vive cuando toca vivir, y muere cuando toque morir.


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es muy interesante lo que cuentas.
> 
> Lamentando profundamente tus circunstancias , no podemos perder de vista los cientos de miles de divorcios que hay cada año y que lejos de echar de menos a su pareja, se hacen la vida imposible con denuncias falsas , buscando su ruina económica y emocional.
> 
> ...



Sin duda. Todos los divorciados/as que he conocido buscan un culpable. No "el culpable", sino "un culpable", ojo al matiz.

No importa una mierda como eres, sino cómo te comportas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Sin duda. Todos los divorciados/as que he conocido buscan un culpable. No "el culpable", sino "un culpable", ojo al matiz.
> 
> No importa una mierda como eres, sino cómo te comportas.



las personas de cada país se comportan como un rebaño. 

Si cualquier mujer española hubiese nacido en Argelia, que está sólo a 9 kilómetros de España, llevaría un velo y tendría 6 hijos. 
Los valores que la gente cree que cree , se han decidido en los despachos y se inculcan a través de la educación, los medios y las leyes.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Ene 2020)

La peña cada día se harta de remar parece que ya no ilusiona.
El remar parece que ya no ilusiona a los curritos....
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Choni poligonera (2 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las salas de juego abarrotadas de africanos, de hecho las han puesto para ellos.
> es la demostración de que están financiados por alguien y no necesitan trabajar.
> Su presencia en Europa es esperar que les den la señal. Son sicarios.
> 
> ...



Olé tú!! !


----------



## rupertaaa (2 Ene 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi primera esposa falleció hace 12 años. Tras 4 años luchando contra el cáncer. Nos gastamos los ahorros, yo dejé mi trabajo, me quedé solo con dos niños pequeños. En fin, un cuadro.
> 
> Cuando llegamos al tanatorio para la incineración, el gerente es muy amigo de mi hermano. Me ofreció la posibilidad de que fuera yo quien introdujera en ataúd en el horno crematorio. Se retiraron él y mi hermano, yo pulsé un botón, se abrió la compuerta. Dentro era el puto infierno. Empujé el ataúd por las roldanas y entró adentro. Pulsé el botón que tenía la flecha hacia abajo y se cerró la puerta.
> 
> ...



Llevo tiempo leyendo sus aportaciones. Empezó a gustarme sus comentarios en un hilo de hace años donde describía como su hijo se buscaba la vida por USA. Y yo flipaba. Luego continúe leyendo sus vivencias asiáticas y laborales. Así como sus "deslices" con féminas alrededor del mundo jejeje.

Solo escribo para decirle que tiene que ser un tío cojonudo y con dos huevos. Da gusto leer a foreros como usted.


----------



## REDDY (2 Ene 2020)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Pero si vivo sere más listo y menos llorica que un retarder como tú. Sindrome de Bobaina, dice el desgraciado.
> 
> Tú ya estas muerto, retrasado.



Por favor, haga el favor de no insultar gratuitamente, que esto no es una república bananera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2020)

Piensen que en China hay 1.200 millones de habitantes, inevitablemente unos viven muy bien gracias a la esclavitud de otros, que como todos hemos visto en reportajes incluso viven en las propias fábricas sin vida propia. 

Europa con 400 millones, alguien tiene que hacer como los chinos esclavos .

¿ los suecos ? no
¿ los alemanes ? no
¿ los franceses ? no 


Pues entre los dóciles hispanioles y los que traigan, ya tenemos la zona manufacturera


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2020)

tengo una sobrina de 16 años que se plantea que hacer en el futuro. 
Descartando que quiera ser madre que me miró espantada, yo le dije :
alguien tiene que ser cajera de supermercado, pero no tú .

Si eliges un trabajo mecánico y rutinario que se aprende en 10 minutos y cualquiera puede hacer, quedarás en el paro tan pronto lo mecanicen y tu cerebro no podrá adaptarse a nuevas formas de ganarte la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2020)

Haz en la vida lo que te haga feliz.

Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.
Debes vivir y experienciar este inédito tiempo que es la vida .

Sé consciente que podrías haber vivido en épocas mucho peores o incluso no haber sido la especie más inteligente de todas las que existe . Podrías haber sido un pollo o un cerdo que el único mundo que conozca sea una granja intensiva hacinado entre sus excrementos, pero eres un ser humano. has tenido mucha suerte, disfrútala.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (2 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hubo varias razones para tomar tal radical decisión .
> 
> La principal , el insoportable estrés que consumía cada minuto del día incluido noches sin dormir y pesadillas relacionadas con el trabajo,
> lo que se conoce como burnout laboral.
> ...




Cuando escribes tonterías te lo digo, cuando escribes cosas interesantes y dignas de aplauso como estas también. 
Excelente aporte.


----------



## OYeah (2 Ene 2020)

Me gustaria saber en qué sentido la vida del forero antonio estrada cambió por un pitido de una chimenea en un funeral.

Yo he perdido a mucha gente, y siempre he pensado que iba a cambiar con ello. Y me doy cuenta de que he sido el mismo desde después de la adolescencia.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Ene 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Me gustaria saber en qué sentido la vida del forero antonio estrada cambió por un pitido de una chimenea en un funeral.
> 
> Yo he perdido a mucha gente, y siempre he pensado que iba a cambiar con ello. Y me doy cuenta de que he sido el mismo desde después de la adolescencia.



Es diferente perder a tu mujer despues de 18 que a tu padre, al menos para mi así fue.

Y luego que si alguien se muere de repente también es distinto a tardar 4 años y comértelo todo.

El pitido de la chimenea, el humo... fueron las 5 fases del duelo en un minuto.

El cambio es a no importarme las cosas, me importa solo la gente, y poca gente. Ese es el cambio principal, el desapego a lo material, creo.


----------



## OYeah (2 Ene 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Es diferente perder a tu mujer despues de 18 que a tu padre, al menos para mi así fue.
> 
> Y luego que si alguien se muere de repente también es distinto a tardar 4 años y comértelo todo.
> 
> ...




Depende. Puedes perder a tu mujer y alegrarte internamente. Puedes perder a un padre y quedarte cojo.

En cuanto a lo de las cosas, eso lo entiendo pero es que yo nunca le ha dado importancia a ellas. Siempre se lo he dado a la gente. Siempre.

Y s'e que se puede cambiar como un calcetin, lo he visto muchisimas veces. Pero no es mi caso, y me hubiera gustado. Adquirir mas empaque y mas poso, ser menos culo de mal asiento. El aire me lleva de un lado a otro, toda la vida asi. Que falleciera mi padre no me centró. Y me lo dijo siempre la ex que mejor me conocia: tu problema es que no estas centrado. Pues asi sigo. Y no sera por falta de hostias recibidas.


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Ene 2020)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Llevo tiempo leyendo sus aportaciones. Empezó a gustarme sus comentarios en un hilo de hace años donde describía como su hijo se buscaba la vida por USA. Y yo flipaba. Luego continúe leyendo sus vivencias asiáticas y laborales. Así como sus "deslices" con féminas alrededor del mundo jejeje.
> 
> Solo escribo para decirle que tiene que ser un tío cojonudo y con dos huevos. Da gusto leer a foreros como usted.



Que te lo agradezco, @rupertaaa . No sabes lo que aprendo yo aquí cada día. Me alegro de que lo que cuento, al menos, os entretenga.

Cantaba Serrat que la vida te la dan, pero no te la regalan. Qué verdad más grande!!

Y lo de los deslices... no bebo, no fumo, no me drogo, no juego... todo no puede ser


----------



## Decathlon (2 Ene 2020)

@MAMARRAXIO haciendo honor a su nick. Alguien monstruosamente acomplejado y nulo queriendo creerse especialito como sea, y por supuesto intentándolo repitiendo la misma mierda que han repetido cientos antes. Además sus referencias wikipédicas le delatan, le quiere dar un aire científico a todo el subnormal.

Si no pones fotos de tu cueva, tu caravana o tu terreno en el campo de donde sacas los huevos y tomates que componen tu única dieta, este hilo está vacío. Y si lo pones tampoco es muy coherente porque el 70% de tu tiempo lo dedicas a pretender subirte la autoestimita de modos majaderos en un foro.

Eres esclavo de lo inferior y nulo que te sientes, @MAMARRAXIO, de eso deberías abrir los hilos. Eso es todo lo útil que podrías hacer en el foro y jamás empezarás.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (2 Ene 2020)

Me gusta tener pocas cosas, pero inevitablemente acumulo mierda mas rápido de lo que puedo imaginar. Las primeras veces que hacia limpieza tiraba todo a la basura, las ultimas lo guardé por si a caso porque eran cosas mas valiosas. Si las hubiera tirado me habría dado igual, no he vuelto a por nada de lo que guardé, pero aun y todo creo que guardar es un buen paso antes de tirar. 

Yo también tenía un trabajo estresante, no dormía, taquicardias, me costó hasta una visita a urgencias. Ahora soy feliz y voy encantado a trabajar a un sitio al que nadie quiere ir y que no me da el reconocimiento social que el otro me daba. Antes iba en traje, mis abuelas orgullosas, mis padres tambien, reconocimiento social, conocimiento de un sector interesante, chortis mojando bragas, etc. Ahora voy a trabajar en chandal. Ahora soy más feliz con mi trabajo de lo que nunca he sido. Me gusta más una vida dedicada a mi que una vida dedicada al trabajo. Uno de mis antiguos compañeros ahora es jefe del departamento mas importante, este tío esta y estaba en la oficina de 8:00 a 20:00 como poco. Tendrá un Cayenne, pero a mi no me compensa, prefiero vivir mi vida tranquilo y si quiero velocidad me compro una moto.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (2 Ene 2020)

Destacar que tengo una nave en un pueblo llena de chatarra, tractores, aperos de labranza y herramientas. La diogenes siempre encuentra su sitio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

Evil Fry dijo:


> Me gusta tener pocas cosas, pero inevitablemente acumulo mierda mas rápido de lo que puedo imaginar. Las primeras veces que hacia limpieza tiraba todo a la basura, las ultimas lo guardé por si a caso porque eran cosas mas valiosas. Si las hubiera tirado me habría dado igual, no he vuelto a por nada de lo que guardé, pero aun y todo creo que guardar es un buen paso antes de tirar.
> 
> Yo también tenía un trabajo estresante, no dormía, taquicardias, me costó hasta una visita a urgencias. Ahora soy feliz y voy encantado a trabajar a un sitio al que nadie quiere ir y que no me da el reconocimiento social que el otro me daba. Antes iba en traje, mis abuelas orgullosas, mis padres tambien, reconocimiento social, conocimiento de un sector interesante, chortis mojando bragas, etc. Ahora voy a trabajar en chandal. Ahora soy más feliz con mi trabajo de lo que nunca he sido. Me gusta más una vida dedicada a mi que una vida dedicada al trabajo. Uno de mis antiguos compañeros ahora es jefe del departamento mas importante, este tío esta y estaba en la oficina de 8:00 a 20:00 como poco. Tendrá un Cayenne, pero a mi no me compensa, prefiero vivir mi vida tranquilo y si quiero velocidad me compro una moto.



DEBEMOS !!!! hacer con nuestra vida lo que nos guste hacer. 

La gente no es consciente de lo que es esta experiencia inédita que es estar vivo en el presente y además ser un humano blanco en el primer mundo. 

Podrías ser una bacteria en aguas volcánicas a más de 100 grados, o una lombriz intestinal , pero eres un humano , además en lo mejor de tu vida. 
DISFRÚTALO !!


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Cuando escribes tonterías te lo digo, cuando escribes cosas interesantes y dignas de aplauso como estas también.
> Excelente aporte.



*
el reconocimiento social se lo lleva el viento. TE REGALO TODOS MIS ZANX . *

no hace falta dinero, solo necesitas comer.
No es necesario tener muchos amigos, es una necesititis como cualquier otra.
el ser humano es ocioso.
La música es buena compañía.

ocupar todo el tiempo te priva de vida interior.
nadie necesita a nadie y menos al coñazo de tu expareja que por algo le has dejado.
no está mal la compañía de alguien que te viniese bien para convivir, pero no con cualquiera.
lo peor del convento, es la vida en comunidad.


Cánsate ya, oh mortal, de fatigarte
en adquirir riquezas y tesoro,
que últimamente el tiempo ha de heredarte,
y al fin te dejarán la plata y oro:
vive para ti solo, si pudieres,
pues sólo para ti, si mueres, mueres.

FRANCISCO DE QUEVEDO MUERTO EL 8 de septiembre de 1645


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Ene 2020)

Cada dia eres mas trolazo muchacho. Pero ademas de esos trolazos repelentitos que se inventan mariconadas de jipi


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (3 Ene 2020)

Dejé de remar hace tiempo. Y me gusta ver los motivos que tiene la gente que como yo se desengancharon. Y también los resultados.
Así que gracias por el aporte.

Yo los míos, por pudor no los comparto. Pero aporto esto, que no es lo mismo pero me resultó muy interesante y está relacionado:


----------



## mapachën (3 Ene 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi primera esposa falleció hace 12 años. Tras 4 años luchando contra el cáncer. Nos gastamos los ahorros, yo dejé mi trabajo, me quedé solo con dos niños pequeños. En fin, un cuadro.
> 
> Cuando llegamos al tanatorio para la incineración, el gerente es muy amigo de mi hermano. Me ofreció la posibilidad de que fuera yo quien introdujera en ataúd en el horno crematorio. Se retiraron él y mi hermano, yo pulsé un botón, se abrió la compuerta. Dentro era el puto infierno. Empujé el ataúd por las roldanas y entró adentro. Pulsé el botón que tenía la flecha hacia abajo y se cerró la puerta.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por este mensaje Antonio.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Es diferente perder a tu mujer despues de 18 que a tu padre, al menos para mi así fue.
> 
> Y luego que si alguien se muere de repente también es distinto a tardar 4 años y comértelo todo.
> 
> ...



Yo conocí a una chica " viuda " es decir que su novio se había muerto en un accidente, y pasaban los años y seguía traumatizada pensando en el amor de su vida. Siempre sacaba el tema . 

Estoy completamente seguro que de no haberse muerto, habrían durado unos meses más y se habrían dejado, no recordaría ni su nombre. 

Algo pasa en la mente cuando las cosas pasan por IMPOSICIÓN de la vida y no por elección . 

Para que un animal ( o una persona ) acceda a hacer algo que tu le pides, tiene que salir de su propia voluntad a través del refuerzo positivo. La imposición y el sometimiento no funciona, todo lo contrario , provoca rechazo y miedo.


----------



## davitin (3 Ene 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No es como a tí te cuentan. no pierdas de vista 7.800 millones de habitantes que prosperan en una explosión demográfica como nunca en la historia.
> Y aún en el peor de los casos, entre que un niño se pase el día jugando a la consola a huir y matar o que se enfrente a la vida real , que nunca es tan mala como cuentan, mucho mejor lo segundo.
> 
> Si se entiende que a pesar de la supuesta pobreza, no matan a sus hijos a través de abortos, se puede empezar a sospechar que aquí está pasando algo raro.



Empezaste bien y ya se te esta llendo la olla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Empezaste bien y ya se te esta llendo la olla.



Se trataría de transmitir la ideología dominante a través de la cultura utilizando los medios de comunicación, con el fin de conseguir un mayor control social. Herbert Schiller afirma en Manipuladores de cerebros que los media construyen una imagen de la sociedad que no responde a la realidad pero que presentan como un fiel reflejo de la misma, con lo que las personas buscan adecuar sus conductas a esa imagen. En todos estos casos es en la cultura de masas donde la ideología tiene una mayor presencia. Un libro reciente, Ideologías políticas en la cultura de masas (Tecnos), coordinado por varios profesores universitarios, aborda los contenidos de varias ideologías en productos como el cine, el comic, la música pop, los best-sellers o la televisión. 
La Escuela de Frankfurt y la cultura de masas


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2020)

VandeBel dijo:


> Hombre. Tu pudiste mandarlo al carajo porque antes te lo habías currado y habías obtenido unas ganancias para vivir de ellas durante bastante tiempo.
> 
> Pero ese consejo a gente joven que no tenga un patrimonio pues es muy peligroso. Lo de las 8 horas estudiando desde crio pues es algo que no se puede discutir. Aparte de ser una enseñanza para la vida y crear buenos hábitos sirve para alejar los viciis así como para labrarse un futuro profesional.
> 
> Si luego llega un momento que puedes vivir de las rentas y dedicarte a lo que te guste perfecto, pero hay mucha gente que jamás se lo podrá permitir.



Si fuese cierto lo que dices , Amancio Ortega tendría varias carreras universitarias, los universitarios españoles no se irían a otro país y España no estaría recibiendo a millones de extranjeros analfabetos que por no saber , no saben ni el idioma ni las costumbres.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Feb 2020)

Decathlon dijo:


> Si no pones fotos de tu cueva, tu caravana o tu terreno en el campo de donde sacas los huevos y tomates que componen tu única dieta, este hilo está vacío. Y si lo pones tampoco es muy coherente porque el 70% de tu tiempo lo dedicas a pretender subirte la autoestimita de modos majaderos en un foro.



Homosexual, que se pasa el día coqueteando en el gimnasio para intentar apaciguar su ansiedad sexual con otro chute, ofendidito porque le he puesto un espejo real delante y no los distorsionados en los que se mira todo el día.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2020)

La verdadera razón por la que me dediqué a vivir la vida es porque estaba tan seguro que iba a suceder algo más pronto que tarde, como lo estaba cuando la burbuja estaba a punto de estallar , e intentaba disuadir a mis conocidos y amigos que estaban empeñados en pedir un crédito que no lo hicieran que era sólo cuestión de meses que todo se derrumbase y que los expertos de la tele mentían sin compasión

Mi hermano que ya había ido al banco y estaba a punto de firmar finalmente muy dudoso , decidió hacerme caso a pesar de la presión de " los pisos nunca bajan es la mejor inversión " .

Yo lo tenía clarísimo , no sólo por haber estudiado empresariales y entender las dinámicas especulativas , sino porque al haber sido timado en un producto bancario me incitó a investigar más sobre el tema . La casualidad hizo que estuviese presente en una reunión general de directores de caixa galicia donde también estaba el director general Méndez y el presidente, yo estaba en la parte técnica y logística del congreso y por supuesto tomé nota de todo lo que allí se dijo.

No me esperaba que fuese una guerra biológica, psicológica y económica, pero estaba seguro que había una razón subversiva para la llegada de cientos de miles de africanos y todos los procesos de ingeniería social para desestabilizar a la sociedad, como el feminismo , el enfrentamiento entre regiones, la destrucción de las familias , la resucitación de odios políticos ya olvidados , Franco y tal y cual ...

Por lo tanto , paré las máquinas , me dije que debía prepararme para lo que estaba a punto de llegar y aquí me hallo comiendo palomitas viendo desde las gradas este interesante proceso socioeconómico mundial , como si de una partida de ajedrez se tratase. Al margen de la terrible tragedia de las víctimas de este holocausto , y de tanto sufrimiento provocado para conseguir los objetivos bélicos, y sin ignorar que puedo caer en batalla, mi nivel de estrés es cero.

Ni problemas económicos, ni deudas, ni compromisos profesionales que no podré atender, ni gastos fijos, ni conflictos de convivencia, ni pisos hacinados , ni despensa vacía, ni incertidumbre, ni angustia , NI MIEDO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2020)

Prepárense psicológicamente para entender y aceptar la muerte a través de estas frases y conceptos de los sabios y filósofos


----------



## Galvani (9 Abr 2020)

Todo muy bonito pero cuando se te acaben los ahorros a ver que cojones haces. No me digas, no nos habíamos dado cuenta de que trabajar es una puta mierda... Trabajamos por gusto... 

Y los que dicen que mañana puedes no estar vivo... Ok, y también puedes durar hasta los 90 y mientras estés vivo necesitas dinero. O un techo y comida, pero la comida y techo no son gratis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Abr 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Todo muy bonito pero cuando se te acaben los ahorros a ver que cojones haces. No me digas, no nos habíamos dado cuenta de que trabajar es una puta mierda... Trabajamos por gusto...
> 
> Y los que dicen que mañana puedes no estar vivo... Ok, y también puedes durar hasta los 90 y mientras estés vivo necesitas dinero. O un techo y comida, pero la comida y techo no son gratis.



Totalmente deacuerdo. Y es que la virtud esta en el equilibrio.

En la vida hay un tiempo para cada cosa, y en los últimos años al menos yo he aprendido a hacerlo al revés de como nos enseñan.

Todos vamos a atravesar buenas y malas rachas. La gente se suelve volver loca en las rachas buenas, pensando que va a durar para siempre (ejemplo, burbuja inmobiliaria con albañiles que despilfarraban porque pensaban que siempre iban a tener trabajo), y en las rachas malas malvenden aquello por lo que pagaron sobrepecios.

La forma correcta es:
*- Cuando venga una buena racha, aprovecha para hacer acopio y prepararte para los malos tiempos. Una vez hecho ésto, despilfarra el resto si quieres.
- Cuando venga la mala racha te pillará bien preparado y todo lo que tienes que hacer es tranquilamente aguantar el temporal.*


----------



## I'm back (9 Abr 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Todos vamos a atravesar buenas y malas rachas



Será cierto lo que escribes, pero en la práctica, las buenas rachas suponen asumir una de estas dos posiciones:
- te pones eufórico, creyendo que vas a estar siempre igual de bien, exceso de confianza y decisiones temerarias 
- te acomodas, piensas "_qué fácil es todo_", abandonas cualquier empeño que suponga esfuerzo y sin una recompensa inmediata 

De tal forma que cuando inevitablemente llega la mala racha, estás indefenso e impotente para salir adelante. 

Llega la frustración y el cabreo. Echas la culpa de tú situación a cualquiera menos a ti mismo. Esperas que otros solucionen tus problemas, añoras los buenos tiempos que ya no volverán. 

C'est la vie!!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Abr 2020)

Nacionalícese dijo:


> Será cierto lo que escribes, pero en la práctica, las buenas rachas suponen asumir una de estas dos posiciones:
> - te pones eufórico, creyendo que vas a estar siempre igual de bien, exceso de confianza y decisiones temerarias
> - te acomodas, piensas "_qué fácil es todo_", abandonas cualquier empeño que suponga esfuerzo y sin una recompensa inmediata
> 
> ...



A menos que tengas media neurona en funcionamiento 

Hace unos años me vinieron vacas gordas y compré mi último piso. Queriendo ser precavido firmé una hipoteca a plazo fijo (así sabía siempre la mensualidad). ¿Problema? No puedo cancelarla aunque tenga todo el dinero para pagarla.

las vacas gordas siguieron y me encontré con todo el dinero para pagar el piso. ¿Qué hice? Ya que no podía cancelar la hipoteca, lo metí todo a plazos fijos, cada uno por el equivalente a 12 mensualidades, y cada uno venciendo a cada año. Así que desde entonces la hipoteca se paga con ese dinero, y cada año me vienen los pequeños intereses del plazo fijo.

Con ese dinero podría haberme comprado otro piso, o irme de vacaciones, pero decidí ser precavido.

Ahora acaba de llegar el coronabicho. La gente muerta de miedo y yo tranquilito pagando mi piso automáticamente.

Sencillo y para toda la familia.


----------



## Galvani (9 Abr 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Totalmente deacuerdo. Y es que la virtud esta en el equilibrio.
> 
> En la vida hay un tiempo para cada cosa, y en los últimos años al menos yo he aprendido a hacerlo al revés de como nos enseñan.
> 
> ...



Ya pero la vida no es como la bolsa. O sí... Porque en España hay una racha buena y 5 malas o más. Lo que sacas en una no dura para compensar las demás. En la época de la burbuja mucha gente tenía trabajos guarros; ganaban dinero los de la construcción y los de alrededor. También había paro, fraudes etc. 

En España las rachas buenas han sido para unos pocos. Y después llevamos 12 años de una mala racha la mayoría... 

En definitiva, que para vivir sin trabajar o te toca la lotería bien tocada o heredas bien heredado. O vives de las rentas de mucha pasta hecha antes. Pero mucha es mucha.


----------



## EstrellaNegra (9 Abr 2020)

Bien hecho. Ahora has de hacerlo cada año.

Enviado desde mi Molotov mediante PaTaTalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Ya pero la vida no es como la bolsa. O sí... Porque en España hay una racha buena y 5 malas o más. Lo que sacas en una no dura para compensar las demás. En la época de la burbuja mucha gente tenía trabajos guarros; ganaban dinero los de la construcción y los de alrededor. También había paro, fraudes etc.
> 
> En España las rachas buenas han sido para unos pocos. Y después llevamos 12 años de una mala racha la mayoría...
> 
> En definitiva, que para vivir sin trabajar o te toca la lotería bien tocada o heredas bien heredado. O vives de las rentas de mucha pasta hecha antes. Pero mucha es mucha.



No existe la pobreza. 
Sólo existe la esclavitud. 

*¿ DEBERÍAMOS SUPONER que cuando liberaron a los esclavos negros de las plantaciones de algodón QUEDARON EN EL PARO ? *


----------



## Galvani (10 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No existe la pobreza.
> Sólo existe la esclavitud.
> 
> *¿ DEBERÍAMOS SUPONER que cuando liberaron a los esclavos negros de las plantaciones de algodón QUEDARON EN EL PARO ? *



Esos argumentos progres son eso, chorradas. Por ahora no te falta el sustento. Debes tener una paga o algo con lo que tirar. Cuando te falte descubrirás que la gente no trabaja por gusto.


----------



## sonsol (10 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ ah sí ? no te has enterado que en África tienen una media de 6 hijos por mujer ?
> 
> En España hay muchas mujeres que gastan mucho más en su perro que en dos hijos.
> 
> ...



Ahí se le han colado cinco por lo menos pero como tiene tantos ni se ha enterado.


----------



## Knight who says ni (10 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tengo suficientes ejemplos en mi entorno de vidas mal vividas que dejaron enormes herencias que yo ahora me encargo de liquidar



Una pregunta...esto significa que vives de herencias?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Abr 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Ya pero la vida no es como la bolsa. O sí... Porque en España hay una racha buena y 5 malas o más. Lo que sacas en una no dura para compensar las demás. En la época de la burbuja mucha gente tenía trabajos guarros; ganaban dinero los de la construcción y los de alrededor. También había paro, fraudes etc.
> 
> En España las rachas buenas han sido para unos pocos. Y después llevamos 12 años de una mala racha la mayoría...
> 
> En definitiva, que para vivir sin trabajar o te toca la lotería bien tocada o heredas bien heredado. O vives de las rentas de mucha pasta hecha antes. Pero mucha es mucha.



En mi experiencia y la de todas las personas que he conocido en mi vida lo es. Lo que pasa es que uno suele estar tan dentro de su propia vida que no se da cuenta de cuando tiene una buena racha.

Como creo que tú mismo corréctamente decías, cuando vienen las buenas rachas la gente simplemente se cree que va a ser para siempre.

Recordemos la burbuja. Durante esa época el paro estuvo a mínimos históricos. ¿Había paro? ¡Pues claro! Pero eran los de siempre. ¿Qué había fraudes? Mas que antes, que que había mas dinero para defraudar.

Recuerdo con nitidez una familia obrera de mi barrio. Familia honrada al parecer, pero apenas llegaban a final de mes. Durante Barcelona 92 el cabeza de familia encontró empleo y empezaron a pagarle nóminas de 200.000 pesetas (un dineral para esa familia en el año 92). Todo ésto lo se porque mi padre le tuvo que ayudar a calcular las nóminas. Pues bien, todo lo que hicieron fue, según ellos, "tapar agujeros"...yo recuerdo que hicieron compras en mi opinión bastante inútiles (electrodomésticos nuevos mientras los viejos aún funcionaban, etc...). Al final, se quedaron igual que antes.

Finalmente, no exageres. No te hablo de "vivir sin trabajar" sino de hacer lo de la cigarra y la hormiga. Miro a mi alrededor y todo el mundo temblando, incluidas gente en mi empresa, porque les van a despedir y no saben como van a llegar a final de mes (porque va a haber una oleada de gente buscando curro). Todos los que hicieron de hormiga, como hice yo, estamos tranquilísimos y de hecho esperando una vez mas que la sangre llegue al rio para hacer nuestro agosto.

Tras esta crisis volverán las vacas (mas o menos) gordas. Cuando te veas con un euro mas en el bolsillo recuerda hacer de hormiga (si no lo haces ya) y te irá de puta madre.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Abr 2020)

disfruten lo votado


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No existe la pobreza.
> Sólo existe la esclavitud.
> 
> *¿ DEBERÍAMOS SUPONER que cuando liberaron a los esclavos negros de las plantaciones de algodón QUEDARON EN EL PARO ? *



Lo que se sabe, porque ESTA DOCUMENTADO, es que muchos esclavos decidieron quedarse en las plantaciones porque estaban mucho mejor que siendo "libres".

La historia de la esclavitud, sobre todo en EEUU, es muy interesante ya que hay bastante documentación sobre ella. Lo que pasa es que es políticamente incorrecto hablar de "esclavistas buenos" (cuando, curiosamente, los fundadores del país lo fueron).


"I am a worker, and workers are not free, and never will" (soy un trabajador, y los trabajadores no son libres ni los serán nunca).

OJO que no digo que haya que volver a la esclavitud, ni mucho menos. Lo que digo es que los esclavos tenían comida y un techo (ambos malos, como era en la inmensa mayoría de los casos con la gente libre) y nosotros tenemos que pagar por nuestra comida y nuestro techo.

*No hablo de volver a la esclavitud porque nunca salimos de ella.*


----------



## Galvani (10 Abr 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En mi experiencia y la de todas las personas que he conocido en mi vida lo es. Lo que pasa es que uno suele estar tan dentro de su propia vida que no se da cuenta de cuando tiene una buena racha.
> 
> Como creo que tú mismo corréctamente decías, cuando vienen las buenas rachas la gente simplemente se cree que va a ser para siempre.
> 
> ...



Es que depende lo que llames buena racha. Para mi un tipo con un trabajo normal y que ahorre no está en buena racha. Es una vida común y triste porque lo que ahorras no te da para nada que te libere de llevar esa vida. 

De hecho no te compras una vivienda con los ahorros de muchos años (vivienda habitable, no un sitio insufrible) en un Madrid (donde hay algo de trabajo) 

Por lo tanto eres hormiga pero sigues con miedo. Si tuvieses un trabajo o actividad que te reportase 75000 euros al año sería distinto, Pero la diferencia entre una hormiga y una cigarra en España yo no la veo tanta. 

Ni los ahorros te quitan de trabajar ni tampoco vives bien porque teniendo cultura ahorrativa no disfrutas. En cambio la cigarra vive al día y con una paguita muchos. 

Luego invierte y con una cosa como estas viene de repente y pierdes lo que no recuperarás nunca. Lo mejor es dejar los remos y olvidar ser hormiguita para alimentar a la hormiga reina. Y de paso a los parásitos del hormiguero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Abr 2020)

Me agrada poder discutir desde el respeto, algo que en éste foro se vé poco. 



Galvani dijo:


> Es que depende lo que llames buena racha. Para mi un tipo con un trabajo normal y que ahorre no está en buena racha. Es una vida común y triste porque lo que ahorras no te da para nada que te libere de llevar esa vida.



1. Si te fijas en mi ejemplo verás que no estoy hablando de eso. Buena racha es, usando el ejemplo que te puse, para un señor acostumbrado a ganar 60k pesetas, que de repente pase a ganar 200k pesetas. Eso nos pasa a todos.

Buena racha es, por ejemplo, cuando te viene una oferta de trabajo donde pasas a ganar un 30% mas. Lo que tú no sabes es que en dos años te van a despedir, o la empresa va a quebrar. Yo estuve en una empresa que quebró y dió al traste con mi buena racha de ese momento, pero como te he explicado hace tiempo que comprendí lo de las rachas.

2. Por otro lado, y siempre desde el respeto, me parece infantil usar exageraciones de tipo "pobre tacaño usurero que no se gasta un duro y no puede disfrutar de su dinero". Eso no es PARA NADA lo que he dicho. En mi anterior comentario explique que, cuando te viene una buena racha, lo que haces es prepararte para un posible invierno económico y, una vez preparado, desbarrar como quieras.

Una vez mas uso un ejemplo propio. Hace años, durante otra de mis rachas buenas me dí el gustazo de pasarme un verano entero viajando por Noruega. Gasté dinero porque me quedaba donde cayera, sin reservar habitaciones de antemano, y el que haya estado en Oslo (por ejemplo) sabe que no es sitio barato.

Lo que yo propongo es que hay un tiempo para cada cosa, y que antes de gastar, tienes que ahorrar.

De hecho no te compras una vivienda con los ahorros de muchos años (vivienda habitable, no un sitio insufrible) en un Madrid (donde hay algo de trabajo)



Galvani dijo:


> Por lo tanto eres hormiga pero sigues con miedo. Si tuvieses un trabajo o actividad que te reportase 75000 euros al año sería distinto, Pero la diferencia entre una hormiga y una cigarra en España yo no la veo tanta.



Podría hablarte de mi caso personal, el cual es esa excepción que mencionas. Desde hace unos 3 años estoy en una racha acojonante, la mejor de mi vida, y como sé reconocerla me he estado preparando para las vacas flacas que, a día de hoy, no han llegado.

Como residente en España, como imagino tú, te digo que esas rachas ocurren. No creo que una persona "normal" (un currito como yo) vaya a ganar mas de 75k toda la vida. Y aunque en mi caso particular esto me ha ocurrido, vivo desde la seguridad de que algun día todo acabará.

¿Con miedo? NO. Miedo es vivir con 25k al año. No tengo miedo de perder mi sueldo, porque estoy seguro de que algun día ocurrirá. Lo que soy es previsor. No confundamos una cosa con la otra.



Galvani dijo:


> Ni los ahorros te quitan de trabajar ni tampoco vives bien porque teniendo cultura ahorrativa no disfrutas. En cambio la cigarra vive al día y con una paguita muchos.
> 
> Luego invierte y con una cosa como estas viene de repente y pierdes lo que no recuperarás nunca. Lo mejor es dejar los remos y olvidar ser hormiguita para alimentar a la hormiga reina. Y de paso a los parásitos del hormiguero.



Los ahorros no quitan a nadie de trabajar porque el sistema actual hace que los ahorros pierdan su valor todos los años (inflación).

Lo que quita de trabajar, al menos para los curritos como yo, es la mezcla de ahorrar+invertir.

Cuando tienes 20 años, te toca hacer un 100% de ahorro. Segun vas haciéndote mayor, empiezas a invertir. Yo con 43 años estoy mas o menos al 50%. Aprovechando cada burbuja he ido comprando propiedades, y ahora con ésto meteré dinero en bolsa, y así entre alquileres, sueldo, y dividendos, pues vas poco a poco quitándote de trabajar.

Es lo que voy haciendo y de momento me ha funcionado bastante bien. Lo que pasa es que requiere mucha paciencia y tardas mucho en ver los frutos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo que se sabe, porque ESTA DOCUMENTADO, es que muchos esclavos decidieron quedarse en las plantaciones porque estaban mucho mejor que siendo "libres".
> 
> La historia de la esclavitud, sobre todo en EEUU, es muy interesante ya que hay bastante documentación sobre ella. Lo que pasa es que es políticamente incorrecto hablar de "esclavistas buenos" (cuando, curiosamente, los fundadores del país lo fueron).
> 
> ...



Efectivamente , somos esclavos de nosotros mismos , de nuestras propias rutinas. 

NOS GUSTA Y ASÍ LO DESEAMOS, HACER AL DÍA SIGUIENTE LO MISMO QUE EL ANTERIOR, PORQUE ESO QUITA INCERTIDUMBRE A LA VIDA. 

Cuando dejamos de crecer, hacia los 23 años, entramos en un proceso de NEOFOBIA, que nos incapacita para reinventarnos de nuevo.
Por eso la gente se aferra a la estúpida idea de " no cambies, sé tú mismo " , incluso los gilipollas , porque así no tendrán que hacer el esfuerzo de reescribir lo aprendido y enfrentarse con su propia identidad. 

¿ cómo le vas a decir, por ejemplo a un musulmán que lleva toda la vida rezando el Corán, que todo lo que hace es una gilipollez ?
Pensarás que eres un infiel y te espera el infierno. El pensará que quien debe de cambiar eres tú. 

Yo aprendo de gente sabia, pero es difícil aprender en edad adulta, tienes que hacer un esfuerzo mayor que cuando estudiabas para un exámen. 
No sirve ver un video o leer algo pues tan rápido como viene se va, hay que tomar apuntes, repasar, incluso escribir en un foro. 

Pero de quien más aprendo es de gente con vidas mal vividas y con malas vidas , son un claro ejemplo por donde no ir. 

Conocimiento empírico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me agrada poder discutir desde el respeto, algo que en éste foro se vé poco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el ahorro es una falacia. Es una abstracta idea, una promesa de calidad de vida futura. pero eso no existe porque nada te garantiza de que ese ahorro pueda seguir existiendo , ni siquiera que puedas llegar a estar vivo mañana. 

El ahorro suele ser una manía como cualquier otra, unos coleccionan discos, libros o dinero. Realmente en el 99% de los casos ese dinero nunca vuelve a ver la luz, en un pozo sin fondo , se tira todo lo que llega a las manos del tacaño. vive al límite con la delirante idea de aplazar vivir para má adelante y un día se entera que ya le ha pasado su tiempo de vida. 

Pero aún así hay mucha gente que en los últimos estertores de su agonía, cree que le queda mucha vida por delante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2020)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Una pregunta...esto significa que vives de herencias?



Vivo de lo que he ganado con mi trabajo y mi iniciativa. 
No he tenido nunca ningún tipo de apoyo .

La herencia de mi abuelo, probablemente pase a mis nietos sin tocarla


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Esos argumentos progres son eso, chorradas. Por ahora no te falta el sustento. Debes tener una paga o algo con lo que tirar. Cuando te falte descubrirás que la gente no trabaja por gusto.



El día hay que rellenarlo . La mayoría de la gente trabaja por la misma razón que va al gimnasio


----------



## Galvani (10 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Vivo de lo que he ganado con mi trabajo y mi iniciativa.
> No he tenido nunca ningún tipo de apoyo .
> 
> La herencia de mi abuelo, probablemente pase a mis nietos sin tocarla



Pues algo hay. Y no creo que hayas ganado tanta pasta ni hayas dado un pelotazo en la bolsa. Hablas de herencia de tu abuelo o sea que viejo no eres; no hay fórmulas mágicas. Nadie se retira antes de los 50 o mucho más sin paguita y con los ahorros de un trabajo.


----------



## Galvani (10 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El día hay que rellenarlo . La mayoría de la gente trabaja por la misma razón que va al gimnasio



No te descubras con respuestas de Trol.


----------



## Schopenhart (10 Abr 2020)

Desde el respeto, como dicen aquí, al ignore por gilipollas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Abr 2020)

EL MÉTODO CARTESIANO, ayuda mucho a la hora de entender los procesos actuales


----------



## Galvani (14 Abr 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si no fueras un subnormal egocéntrico , antropocéntrico, españolcéntrico , por lo menos sospecharías qeu de los 7 mil millones de personas que hay en el planeta, muy pocos se cambiarían por tí aunque te hayan dicho que son pobres.



Tú si que eres subnormal, en tus respuestas está todo dicho payaso. Anda y vete a la mierda a vender la moto a otro. Di de que partes, si tienes paguitas (seguramente si es que no eres un renrista) o de qué cojones vives en vez de ir con el discurso de monje budista de comer y dormir imbécil. 

El payaso este diciendo que todos podemos vivir sin trabajar... Me cago en tus muertos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Abr 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Tú si que eres subnormal, en tus respuestas está todo dicho payaso. Anda y vete a la mierda a vender la moto a otro. Di de que partes, si tienes paguitas (seguramente si es que no eres un renrista) o de qué cojones vives en vez de ir con el discurso de monje budista de comer y dormir imbécil.
> 
> El payaso este diciendo que todos podemos vivir sin trabajar... Me cago en tus muertos.



que eres imbécil es indudable, porque alguien puede tener una mala respuesta o un error de apreciación, pero lo tuyo es constante, por eso te va así en la vida. 
Por el contrario la enorme diferencia entre tú y yo, es lo que hizo que yo hubiese planificado mi vida de diferente forma. 

Conseguí a través de mis méritos una profesión rentable que con gran esfuerzo y dedicación y de una manera productiva sin timar a nadie ni especular, una cantidad de ahorros que sobrepasaban mis necesidades, y por lo tanto a la hora de plantearme que comprar, si ya lo tenía todo, decidí comprar mi tiempo de vida, que es lo más importante que tengo. 

Por lo tanto e intuyendo a través de la deducción que más pronto que tarde pasaría lo que está pasando con el fin de instaurar un estado marxista y arrebatar los ahorros y propiedades de la gente ( y así lo comento en innumerables post ) decidí liquidar todos mis ahorros y es lo que estoy haciendo. 

Tú estás más pendiente de las limosnas del estado , porque eres una persona dependiente, tienes mentalidad de perdedor, de limosnero y por eso te va así .


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2020)

Yo de niño me preguntaba por qué mi abuelo no invertía más en generar más producción y con ello más riqueza. No entendía porque tenía un carro de vacas en vez de un tractor . y un día me lo dijo :_ *" algunas personas tienen un gallinero y les va bien, montan una granja y se arruinan . "*

_mi abuelo , al igual que yo, nunca pidió un crédito ni se vio endeudado. no sé si acertó, pero llegó a los 100 años autosuficiente, libre, habiendo criado a 10 hijos y sin ningún accidente ni drama resaltable en la vida de ninguno , ni siquiera de los 32 nietos. 

Una vez los niños ( sus nietos ) atamos una cuerda en la rama de un castaño justo al borde de un terreno escalonado que daba mucho vértigo hacer el columpio. fue divertido hasta que llegó y nos explicó que la rama podría romper y matarnos. Ese era mi abuelo* LAS VEÍA VENIR
por eso nunca tuvo problemas graves. *

a lo largo de la vida entendí su sabio razonamiento y vi infinitos ejemplos de lo que él me dijo.

sin ir más lejos este pobre hombre , un suceso reciente de los muchos que pasan y que ni se mencionan. 

Destaca que el propietario tuviese que estar trabajando a esa hora de la noche, posiblemente deslomado después de todo el día, porque no puede permitirse pagar empleados . Intuyo que el enorme crédito en el que debió de meterse para tener todo eso en condiciones le obligaba a un sobreesfuerzo que finalmente le costó la vida a los 28 años. 

No llegó a los 100 años como mi abuelo. 








Un joven de 28 años, Rubén Rey Iglesias, perdió la vida ayer al sufrir un accidente en la explotación ganadera en A Estrada.

*El suceso se produjo en torno a las 22.20 horas de la pasada noche
. *Al parecer el hombre se encontraba en el establo trabajando con una plataforma elevadora con jaula que colisionó con una viga del tejado, quedando aplastado contra ella y falleciendo. Fueron sus familiares los que lo encontraron y dieron la voz de alarma al 112.

El personal del Centro Integrado de Atención a las Emergencias de Galicia solicitó la intervención de los profesionales de Urgencias Sanitarias del 061, pero ya no pudieron hacer nada por salvar la vida del joven.

El equipo médico necesitó la ayuda de los efectivos de Emerxencias de A Estrada, ya que el fallecido se encontraba a tres metros de altura, en la cesta de la grúa. Hasta allí se desplazaron también dos patrullas de la Guardia Civil.
*
El joven era el responsable de la explotación ganadera en la que se produjo el accidente.* El médico forense ordenó esa noche su traslado al Instituto Anatómico Forense de Santiago para realizarle la autopsia. 


Un joven pierde la vida tras quedar aplastado en una explotación ganadera de A Estrada




Muere un vecino de Triascastela aplastado por su tractor cuando trabajaba en una granja de pollos


----------



## morethanafeeling (20 Jun 2020)

Yo hice lo mismo hace casi tres años. Por un lado por estar totalmente quemado del trabajo donde estaba, pero por otro lado también por desengaño en el sistema. Me sentía totalmente culpable de estar financiando este sistema corrupto en el que vivimos. Me siento un objetor de conciencia del sistema, y como no está permitido serlo, mi solución es participar lo mínimo posible de esta farsa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2020)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo hice lo mismo hace casi tres años. Por un lado por estar totalmente quemado del trabajo donde estaba, pero por otro lado también por desengaño en el sistema. Me sentía totalmente culpable de estar financiando este sistema corrupto en el que vivimos. Me siento un objetor de conciencia del sistema, y como no está permitido serlo, mi solución es participar lo mínimo posible de esta farsa.




Sí claro. El sistema está expulsando a mucha gente con una gran capacidad y conocimientos. precisamente por desánimo. 

No puede ser que quién trabaje tenga que dedicar 6 meses al año para pagar impuestos y otros muchos esperen sentados a ser recompensados sin dar palo al agua . 


Profesor reprueba a la totalidad de la clase para que experimenten lo que es el socialismo | Revista Mira


– «El experimento socialista fracasó, porque cuando la recompensa es grande, el esfuerzo por el éxito individual es grande; pero, cuando el gobierno quita todas las recompensas, tomando los logros de otros para darlos a los que no batallaron por ellas, entonces nadie más va querer hacer su mejor esfuerzo. Tan simple, como por ejemplo son Cuba, Corea del Norte y Venezuela…»

1. No se puede llevar al más pobre a la prosperidad, quitando la prosperidad del más rico.

2. Para cada uno que recibe sin haber tenido que trabajar, hay una persona trabajando sin recibir.

3. El gobierno no consigue dar nada a nadie, sin que para ello tenga que quitar algo a otra persona.

4. Al contrario de lo que predica el socialismo, es imposible multiplicar la riqueza intentando dividirla.

5. Cuando la mitad de la población entiende la idea de que no necesita trabajar, entonces la otra mitad entiende que no vale la pena trabajar para sustentar a la primera mitad, entonces llegamos al comienzo del fin de una nación.

6. Haz tu parte, lee esta información. Enseña a los ignorantes lo que realmente significa el socialismo.


----------



## OYeah (20 Jun 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí claro. El sistema está expulsando a mucha gente con una gran capacidad y conocimientos. precisamente por desánimo.
> 
> No puede ser que quién trabaje tenga que dedicar 6 meses al año para pagar impuestos y otros muchos esperen sentados a ser recompensados sin dar palo al agua .
> 
> ...




Todo eso es muy rebatible. El Comunismo fracasó por otros motivos. El Socialismo es otra cosa que no tiene porque parecerse.

Estoy con el móvil pero también el disfrutar de las herencias de las que tu disfrutas para poder dejar de trabajar y venir aqui a dar lecciones es algo que debe ser evidentemente sometido a control por la sociedad, o volveriamos al feudalismo en años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2020)

Tengo que reconocer que he acertado.

Veo con compasión la situación de amigos, con actividades relacionadas que después de un enorme esfuerzo por remontar, ahora les ha venido esta ruina a la que no ven final.

El problema es que no pueden parar máquinas porque están los créditos , los empleados, los alquileres , los clientes pendientes , la luz, el agua, los impuestos ...

Reconozco que tengo cierta satisfacción de haberlo visto venir y estar comiendo palomitas mientras miro como se derrumba todo .


----------



## Navarrra (1 Ago 2020)

Ataraxio eres un perdedor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2020)

Navarrra dijo:


> Ataraxio eres un perdedor.



De ninguna manera me veo así. 

Soy un visionario. 

A los resultados me remito. Entiendo las prioridades de la vida y la principal es vivirla. 







Las vacas gordas y las vacas flacas principios financieros

La salud física, mental, emocional y financiera van de la mano. Si estás bien físicamente puedes trabajar y producir tus ingresos.

Si mentalmente te encuentras bien sabrás discernir qué tipo de negocio es bueno para ti, cuál te dará mejores ingresos, etc.

En este sentido, si emocionalmente estás bien podrás manejar con sensatez y concentración tus movimientos financieros.

Podrás decidir cuándo y cómo invertir, ahorrar, gastar, etc…

Las buenas decisiones tomadas con inteligencia, con sabiduría, permitirán gozar de una buena salud financiera.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De ninguna manera me veo así.
> 
> Soy un visionario.



Te alegras de las desgracias ajenas, sin ninguna duda eres un perdedor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2020)

Navarrra dijo:


> Te alegras de las desgracias ajenas, sin ninguna duda eres un perdedor.



Te equivocas . Empecé diciendo que tengo compasión por todas las personas que lo están pasando muy mal. 

Lo que me alegra es de haber esquivado el desastre ( por ahora ) por una intuición que tuve como con la burbuja de los pisos. 

*– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2020)

Dr. Preñacerdas dijo:


> Probablemente la mejor frase que he leido jamas en este foro.
> 
> BRVTAL




“El comunismo es malo. Sus motores son los pecados capitales de la envidia y el odio.”
― Peter Drucker

- Frases y Citas Célebres de Peter Drucker 


Si a esos dos pecados capitales unimos LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA , nos queda la soberbia que también es una característica que suele encajar en la misma gente. 

Sea LGTB , feminazismo o cualquier comportamiento estrambótico creo firmemente que lo que pasa es un descontrol de las emociones propias de los animales . Es precisamente lo que nos hace humanos el pode apaciguar al mono loco que llevamos dentro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2020)

Dr. Preñacerdas dijo:


> No se cofunda, eso son los pecados inherentes al ser humano, no al comunismo.
> 
> Por eso el comunismo es y será una utopía. No es apto para personas podridas.



El comunismo es sólo un eufemismo para llamar al comportamiento animal de robar lo que tiene otro y no le pertenece.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El comunismo es sólo un eufemismo para llamar al comportamiento animal de robar lo que tiene otro y no le pertenece.



El comportamiento animal no es robar, es la territorialidad y el creer que algo nos pertenece.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2020)

Navarrra dijo:


> El comportamiento animal no es robar, es la territorialidad y el creer que algo nos pertenece.



La deriva comunista de la sociedad española , como ha pasado en Venezuela y cualquier otro país , hace que personas como yo tiremos la toalla. 

No estaba dispuesto a que el enorme esfuerzo de mi vida que suponía generar dinero , fuese robado por los criminales que nos gobiernan para regalar a gente que no hace nada. 

Claro que tenemos algo que nos pertenece. Nuestra vida y la capacidad de hacer con ella lo que queramos . Los comunistas compran voto parásito con el dinero de los que parasitan .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> Pues estas viviendo de herencias y de tus ahorros. Me alegro y te envidio. A mi encantaria poder dormir y luego dedicar el resto del dia a leer, aprender y a hacer deporte. Pero yo si tengo una familia q mantener asi que otros 10 años en la rat race no me los quita nadie



Tiene suerte de que sus antepasados le dejaron herencias y de que tiene una casa a la que volver. Otros no tenemos esa suerte. Yo de mi padre solo heredé deudas y de mi madre malos rollos. Y por supuesto no volvería ni de coña, por lo que como nadie me va a poner el plato encima de la mesa ni 4 paredes donde cobijarme pues me toca seguir remando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las personas de cada país se comportan como un rebaño.
> 
> Si cualquier mujer española hubiese nacido en Argelia, que está sólo a 9 kilómetros de España, llevaría un velo y tendría 6 hijos.
> Los valores que la gente cree que cree , se han decidido en los despachos y se inculcan a través de la educación, los medios y las leyes.



Solo hay que retroceder 50 años en este mismo país.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Me gustaria saber en qué sentido la vida del forero antonio estrada cambió por un pitido de una chimenea en un funeral.
> 
> Yo he perdido a mucha gente, y siempre he pensado que iba a cambiar con ello. Y me doy cuenta de que he sido el mismo desde después de la adolescencia.



Yo también soy el mismo. Más viejo y más gordo, pero el mismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mi calidad de vida es inmensamente mejor.
> 
> Suponer que ganar mucho dinero para hacer un viaje de 15 días que ocasiona más situaciones incómodas que placenteras,
> Suponer que tener piscina y gimnasio en casa para enseñar a las visitas , que ni siquiera tienes porque no tienes tiempo para dedicarles ni a uno ni a lo otro,
> ...



De acuerdo aunque todo eso es muy fácil decirlo cuando uno tiene las espaldas cubiertas, un plato encima de la mesa y un lugar al que ir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Todo muy bonito pero cuando se te acaben los ahorros a ver que cojones haces. No me digas, no nos habíamos dado cuenta de que trabajar es una puta mierda... Trabajamos por gusto...
> 
> Y los que dicen que mañana puedes no estar vivo... Ok, y también puedes durar hasta los 90 y mientras estés vivo necesitas dinero. O un techo y comida, pero la comida y techo no son gratis.



Es lo que yo digo. Todo eso que dice yo ya lo he pensando miles de veces, pero si dejo de trabajar mis ahorros me durarían 5 años como mucho y no tengo un sitio al que volver con plato encima de la mesa y colchón donde dormir. Por eso incido siempre mucho en que nacer en una familia "normal" es algo primordial y la base de casi todo.


----------



## mr_nobody (1 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La deriva comunista de la sociedad española , como ha pasado en Venezuela y cualquier otro país , hace que personas como yo tiremos la toalla.
> 
> No estaba dispuesto a que el enorme esfuerzo de mi vida que suponía generar dinero , fuese robado por los criminales que nos gobiernan para regalar a gente que no hace nada.
> 
> Claro que tenemos algo que nos pertenece. Nuestra vida y la capacidad de hacer con ella lo que queramos . Los comunistas compran voto parásito con el dinero de los que parasitan .



No solo en es espanha donde hay una deriva comunista sino todo occidente. 

Cuando al trabajador se le humilla, roba y expolia y al gandul y caradura se le premia aqui hay un problema que tarde o temprano habra que remediar. 

Yo me identifico bastante con el trasnfondo de este hilo. Por que cojones he de trabajo si tengo ahorros para varios anhos, no me gusta trabajar, estoy hasta los huevos de que me expolien, no quiero quemar mi salud y encima luego el que es un nini tiene el mismo o mas premio que yo y el tiempo libre?


----------



## Galvani (1 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> No solo en es espanha donde hay una deriva comunista sino todo occidente.
> 
> Cuando al trabajador se le humilla, roba y expolia y al gandul y caradura se le premia aqui hay un problema que tarde o temprano habra que remediar.
> 
> Yo me identifico bastante con el trasnfondo de este hilo. Por que cojones he de trabajo si tengo ahorros para varios anhos, no me gusta trabajar, estoy hasta los huevos de que me expolien, no quiero quemar mi salud y encima luego el que es un nini tiene el mismo o mas premio que yo y el tiempo libre?



Tú lo dices. Para varios años y cuando se acaben mendigas. Por eso no dejas de trabajar.


----------



## mr_nobody (1 Ago 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Tú lo dices. Para varios años y cuando se acaben mendigas. Por eso no dejas de trabajar.



Cuando se acaben los ahorros tocara ir al gobierno de turno a mendigar una paguita como hace todo hijo de vecino, sino antes.

Total el dinero ahora mismo sale de la nada, le dan al impresora todo lo que quieren y mas, ya me dirás tu que motivación tengo yo pa currar?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2020)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷Triste payaso dijo:


> Tiene suerte de que sus antepasados le dejaron herencias y de que tiene una casa a la que volver. Otros no tenemos esa suerte. Yo de mi padre solo heredé deudas y de mi madre malos rollos. Y por supuesto no volvería ni de coña, por lo que como nadie me va a poner el plato encima de la mesa ni 4 paredes donde cobijarme pues me toca seguir remando.



No he tocado nada de herencias ni riquezas imaginarias. 

*Siempre son imaginarias cuando no las necesitas .*

¿ de qué sirve a un viejo tacaño tener dos millones de euros en el banco y 5 pisos si su vida ha consistido en trabajar sin parar y ahora sólo tiene energía para estar sentado viendo la tele ? Yo conozco casos así cercanos, literalmente. 

La tacañería no sé si es una enfermedad mental o una identidad , pero sin duda es una incapacidad para entender los recursos disponibles y el tiempo que te queda para disponer de ellos.


----------



## Galvani (1 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Cuando se acaben los ahorros tocara ir al gobierno de turno a mendigar una paguita como hace todo hijo de vecino, sino antes.
> 
> Total el dinero ahora mismo sale de la nada, le dan al impresora todo lo que quieren y mas, ya me dirás tu que motivación tengo yo pa currar?



Sí claro pero no es tan fácil. Para alguien que tengan controlado (dinero en el banco, propiedades, familia directa...) se agarran a todo. 

Otra cosa es a los de 52 la paga si tienen cotizados más de 15 años pero ya puedes tener piso pagado y vivir en un sitio barato que con 426 euros... A los inmigrantes no les dan 426 sólo. 

Les dan comida y más paguitas por cada hijo. Ah y esos no les revisan cuentas en su país ni nada. 

Me parece que como no seas paguitero profesional te dan por culo y te ves en la calle, albergues etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Sí claro pero no es tan fácil. Para alguien que tengan controlado (dinero en el banco, propiedades, familia directa...) se agarran a todo.
> 
> Otra cosa es a los de 52 la paga si tienen cotizados más de 15 años pero ya puedes tener piso pagado y vivir en un sitio barato que con 426 euros... A los inmigrantes no les dan 426 sólo.
> 
> ...



Es el miedo que os han metido en el cuerpo para que viváis una vida de esclavos. 

SÓLO NECESITAMOS COMER. toda la herencia que han dejado los muertos con coronavirus , es excedente .
*
o han trabajado de más o han gastado de menos *


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2021)

Como empezar de cero y encontrar la paz


Lo pongo en este subforo no sabia donde meterlo. Os pongo en situación: - Actualmente 30 años, soltero, tengo unos 50k ahorrados, otros 100k en acciones y 20k en indexados. Tengo un negocio el cual me da dinero pero me tiene super esclavo. Trabajo de lunes a domingo y no cojo fiesta hace tres...




www.burbuja.info





Lo primero que tienes que hacer es ser consciente de lo que significa este breve suceso que es la vida .

Es un milagro increíble que hayamos llegado al mundo y poder experienciar este planeta con todas sus maravillas , pero la aventura de vivir pasa rápido . Son etapas inaplazables que si las dejas correr no tienen vuelta atrás .

El hecho de que hayas nacido ya es una inmensa suerte , luego que hayas nacido en esta época y no en la segunda guerra mundial o en la edad media , después que hayas nacido en la parte buena del mundo donde has podido formarte y con pocos años tener recursos económicos , que seas de raza blanca que a donde quiera que vayas ya es un salvoconducto . Pudiste haber nacido un cerdo de una granja intensiva , que afortunadamente el tiempo de su deplorable vida hacinado entre sus excrementos es de pocos meses y lo envían al matadero . Pudiste nacer siendo un topo, que es muy aburrido , o una lombriz intestinal . Pero has nacido humano , inteligente, blanco ....

¿ y vas a perder los mejores años de tu vida sin ser dueño de tu tiempo ni viviendo para tí ? no hay dinero que lo pague . Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener tu edad .

La vida es tiempo no dinero, pero sólo cuenta el tiempo de calidad , el que has vivido realmente , es todo aquello que sucede fuera del ámbito laboral . La vida se mide por ancha , no por larga . Aplazar la vida a una incierta vejez es completamente absurdo puesto que con los años , tu vitalidad desaparece si es que sigues vivo.

Hay 4 mil millones de mujeres en el planeta y según las características que tienes , puedes elegir entre por lo menos un millón .


vete a la India . Hay pequeños pueblos en la India ( con 1.400 millones de habitantes ) donde tú serías dios , podrías con todos tus conocimientos sentirte útil a gente sencilla , humilde e inteligente , pero sin formación .

Es una raza bellísima donde puedes encontrar una adolescente , pagarle la dote a sus padres y formar allí una familia numerosa .

Si te aburres , les envías dinero cada mes y vas a un país asiático , como Filipinas y formas allí otra familia .... vivirás varias vidas en una .


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2021)

la trampa es hacer creer a los occidentales que son inmortales .

Siempre se ha jugado con eso .

Han utilizado el sincretismo religioso ( como con el coronavirus ) para engañar a la borregada y poder esclavizarnos .

" la vida eterna " después de muertos , que de forma asombrosa todavía hay gente que lo cree , la han desplazado a " una jubilación eterna " financiada por el estado con un enorme sueldazo cada mes que irás a Benidorm a vivir como un millonario ( el cielo en la tierra )

Lógicamente es todo mentira, puesto que aunque mucha gente llega a viejos , de los 450 mil muertos que hay en España cada año , una proporción enorme ronda entre los 60 y los 70 ... después de pasar su vida entera trabajando. Pero aunque tuviese la dicha o desdicha de llegar a la decrepitud , su felicidad es no tocar el dinero en el banco , los dolores y el desánimo van en el pack .

LA GENTE NO SE DA CUENTA QUE TIENE MUCHO MÁS VALOR 6 MESES A LOS 30 AÑOS ...

QUE 6 MESES AGONIZANDO POR UN CÁNCER A LOS 70 .

VIVAN CUANDO TOCA VIVIR Y MUERAN CON DIGNIDAD , QUE DA IGUAL . MORIR ES DORMIR Y NO DESPERTAR.


----------



## Vorsicht (2 May 2021)

Buen hilo del Maestro, revelando lo ocultamente obvio, que ciertamente no suele ser visto.


----------



## rory (2 May 2021)

Si tienes hijos y mujer estás atado macho.

Cuando estaba yo solo vivía a salto de mata, pero ahora no es tan fácil salirse de la rueda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2021)

Todas las doctrinas y filosofías conducen al mismo concepto : " el bien no está en los objetos externos, sino en la sabiduría y dominio del alma, que permite liberarse de las pasiones y deseos que perturban la vida. "

Lo contrario es la actual y decadente sociedad española . La gente no acaba de enterarse que el acceso ilimitado a bienes y servicios totalmente gratuitos a través de internet, no les hace más felices, sino más ansiosos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2021)

Trabajar es una droga dura y como todas las drogas engancha .

Como es posible que no lo entiendas te voy a poner un ejemplo gráfico que lo entenderás mejor

¿ no te das cuenta que es irrelevante lo que gane o deje de ganar porque su vida no es vivida sino imaginada ?

Imagina que tiene una gran casa a la que sólo va a dormir

imagina que tiene familia a la que sólo ve unos minutos al día para echar unas broncas

imagina que tiene futuro cuando nadie le garantiza que pueda seguir vivo mañana

imagina que con sus ganancias podrá OBTENER MÁS PLACER ¿ para qué quiere el dinero sino ?

todo lo imagina porque su vida real , en nada difiere de un hardware o de un mono en una jaula .


Esas mujeres mariscadoras son adictas al chute de dopamina que le provoca conseguir pequeños objetivos , al igual que los jugadores de máquinas tragaperras , o cualquier otra profesión ..



EL TRUCO PARA ESCLAVIZAR A LOS OCCIDENTALES PASA POR OCULTARLES LA VERDADERA SABIDURÍA , LLENANDO LA CABEZA DE LOS NIÑOS DE ABSURDAS TONTERÍAS QUE NO VALEN PARA NADA , PARA NO DARLES MARGEN A PENSAR NI QUE DESCUBRAN OTRAS ALTERNATIVAS.

No es mejor la vida de los occidentales , de hecho estamos a punto de extinguirnos , obviamente la enorme explosión demográfica del resto del planeta , es debido a que tienen mejor vida y heredarán lo que tanto ha trabajado la civilización de esclavos

*ESTOICISMO - ATARAXIA . EL FIN DE LA VIDA HUMANA . Marco Aurelio - Schopenhauer " el arte de ser feliz "*
Ante la duda de como hay que vivir la vida, es fácil . Pues como lo determina nuestra biología. Todo el mundo sabe que un pingüino está mejor en el polo norte que en un zoo, aunque a veces en su hábitat tenga que recorrer kilómetros para encontrar comida y haya 40 grados bajo cero. Todo el...



*OSHO Ninguna Sociedad Quiere Que Seas Sabio*
View OSHO Ninguna Sociedad Quiere Que Seas Sabio on LBRY



*La segunda guerra mundial , la ganó una secta esclavista asociada al comunismo de la URSS . *Es lo mismo con diferentes métodos , se trata de esclavizar a la población para el enriquecimiento de una élite supranacional .

pero es que no se trata de que unos manden y otros obedezcan sino de la libertad de vivir tu vida sin ser sometidos como es la deriva de la sociedad occidental . No os dais cuenta porque estáis fuertemente ideologizados , no sólo a través de la educación y la cultura difusa ( series de la tele , contertulios, twitter , los valores y contravalores que se inculcan desde la política .

Para que se entienda de los 8 mil millones de humanos contemporáneos sin contar generaciones pasadas, sólo una ínfima minoría , piensa como los españoles . No supondrás que somos los más listos del planeta y de la historia de la humanidad , no ?

*Nietzsche: la libertad es la voluntad de ser responsables de nosotros mismos*


que en los animales se traduce como el control sobre su entorno . La diferencia entre un caballo que galopa libre o que tira de un carro.


----------



## Apocalypse (18 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las salas de juego abarrotadas de africanos, de hecho las han puesto para ellos.
> es la demostración de que están financiados por alguien y no necesitan trabajar.
> Su presencia en Europa es esperar que les den la señal. Son sicarios.
> 
> ...



Sigo tus puntos de vista por que son muy interesantes, pero aqui discrepo. Estas comparando a una poblacion asiatica con fotos que a saber quien en que contexto fueron tomadas y lo comparas con la calidad de vida de un Occidental para exponer que un negro en Africa vive mejor?
No amigo, estas equivocado u al menos en la forma en que lo expones.


----------



## Apocalypse (18 May 2021)

BStoker dijo:


> No sabes si son felices.
> 
> Sabes que están vivos. Eso sí.
> 
> ...



Si ellos fuesen felices se quedarian a su pais y no vendrian a Europa.
Aun si ellos fuesen felices por lo poco que tienen, viven de la Ley del mas fuerte o al menos eso sucede en muchos paises africanos donde viven a merced de lo que le salga de las bolas del Senhor de Guerra de turno(o de paso los conflictos etnicos entre tribus que empeoro con la descolonizacion y mala distribucion de los paises sin Occidente guiandolos).


----------



## fachacine (18 May 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Tú lo que eres es un tonto.
> (de nada)
> 
> Con menos palabras no se puede decir más, pringado @ATARAXIO.
> ...



¿Qué coño hace un MIERDA como tú intentando debatir con un GRANDE de Burbuja como @ATARAXIO ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2021)

Apocalypse dijo:


> Si ellos fuesen felices se quedarian a su pais y no vendrian a Europa.
> Aun si ellos fuesen felices por lo poco que tienen, viven de la Ley del mas fuerte o al menos eso sucede en muchos paises africanos donde viven a merced de lo que le salga de las bolas del Senhor de Guerra de turno(o de paso los conflictos etnicos entre tribus que empeoro con la descolonizacion y mala distribucion de los paises sin Occidente guiandolos).





fachacine dijo:


> ¿Qué coño hace un MIERDA como tú intentando debatir con un GRANDE de Burbuja como @ATARAXIO ?





Es que es un error suponer que la gente está deseando vivir como los occidentales . 

NO sé si eres consciente que hay 8 mil millones de personas en el mundo que en vez de asesinar a sus hijos en el vientre de sus madres como las españolas por las razones que tú quieras ...forman familias y se rascan los huevos todo el día .

Crían una media de 6 hijos , como mi abuelo crió a 10 sin necesitar trabajar para nadie , con un par de vacas y un arado . 

Os han hecho creer que los esclavos son los otros para que no os deis cuenta que sois vosotros. 


¿ no te das cuenta que por ejemplo un dentista ( por ir a lo alto ) por mucho dinero que gane, su vida no es en su chalet a las afueras sino en una consulta de 3 metros cuadrados viendo y oliendo dientes podridos ? 

pues como él todos los demás . 

Todo lo demás es fantasía, riqueza imaginaria fruto de la drogadicción. 

El trabajo es una droga como cualquier otra .


----------



## fachacine (18 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las 8 horas que te pasaste durante tu infancia y adolescencia sentado en una silla dura sin enterarte de nada, sólo sirvieron para que aceptases tu jornada laboral, llegar puntual al trabajo, la jerarquía de los jefes y soportar a compañeros inaguantables.



Brutal y clarividente, gracias por la reflexión


----------



## Apocalypse (18 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es que es un error suponer que la gente está deseando vivir como los occidentales .
> 
> NO sé si eres consciente que hay 8 mil millones de personas en el mundo que en vez de asesinar a sus hijos en el vientre de sus madres como las españolas por las razones que tú quieras ...forman familias y se rascan los huevos todo el día .
> 
> ...



La riqueza son los productos y servicios al alcance y no el dinero. El dinero es un medio para obtener riqueza.
Tienes razon en que la mayoria de africanos no quieren vivir como un Occidental, en parte por que no saben y el momento en que lo saben quieren ir a Europa.

Ahora, tambien eres deshonesto con los datos. Ni de conha los paises tienen de 6 hijos por mujer:








Natalidad 2021


La tasa de Natalidad o tasa de natalidad bruta es el número de nacimientos de una población por cada mil habitantes en un año. Se calcula como: Tn= (N/P) * 1000 Tn= Tasas de Natalidad N=Numero de nacimientos ocurridos en un años P= Población total




datosmacro.expansion.com





Mi punto es que todo tiene un precio. Los paises fuera de Occidente y adyacentes(Japon, Korea..) podran ser "esclavos" pero tienen servicios a la mano y una mejor calidad de vida(que la vez en las personas, una espanhola de 50 anhos se ve mas joven que muchas mujeres africanas de 30 debido al estres al que esta sometida esa ultima por ejemplo), pero al menos no piensan en su supervivencia como pasa fuera de Occidente(con Warlords y conflictos de tribus campando a sus anchas).

Creo que estamos de acuerdo que el materialismo vacio(gastar por gastar, hipotecarse solo por que si etc) es un cancer para Espanha y es el "dopamine rush" de muchos de nuestros compatriotas.

Romantizas las escacez pero igual, se agradece tus aportes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Brutal y clarividente, gracias por la reflexión



No es una metáfora . Es real . 

En los colegios no enseñan nada , por lo menos nada útil que pueda servir de verdad para la vida , la verdadera sabiduría. 
Todo lo contrario . Llenan la cabeza con estupideces que los niños no podrán recordar precisamente para que no sepan que hay otro tipo de conocimientos mucho más valiosos que a ellos le son negados .

¿ no ves que un universitario después de pasarse toda la vida estudiando inglés sería incapaz de hablar con un niño inglés de 4 años ? 
pues con todo lo demás es igual 

SE LLAMA INDEFENSIÓN APRENDIDA . Sólo tratan de someter a los niños a través del estrés que le produce no enterarse de nada y amenazarles con suspensos comparándoles con sus compañeros . Es decir humillándoles para que se sientan inferiores . 

Es lo mismo que golpear , pero en la mente . Las élites estudian en otros colegios diferentes con otros métodos claro , pero están destinados a ser la clase dirigente que saben los secretos de como funciona la mente humana. Básicamente es lo mismo que cualquier otro animal. 

El problema que hubo en Cabárceno que la elefanta mató al cuidador , obviamente fue porque no supieron hacer bien su trabajo . 

Los elefantes ahí viven libres y al no haber sido sometidos y bien domados se rebelan cuando se les da órdenes. 


Algo así también pasó en Alemania , los elefantes eran incontrolables y tuvieron que contratar a mahouts indios . Cuando al joven mahout se le asigna un elefante, el animal es escogido desde pequeño para que así, tanto jinete como animal se conozcan uno al otro. Se espera que un mahout forme un estrecho y único lazo con el elefante, y por ello, se procura que un mismo mahout sea el que acompañe y maneje a un elefante a lo largo de la vida de éste. 









El elefante encadenado (cuento filosófico) - Borja Vilaseca


Este cuento filosófico es una invitación para que nos atrevamos a cuestionar y confrontar aquellos miedos inconscientes que llevan años limitándonos, para que podamos convertirnos en adultos libres.




borjavilaseca.com



















La Inspección de Trabajo sanciona a Cabárceno por la muerte de un trabajador


Fue golpeado por un ejemplar de elefante que consiguió sacar la cabeza por el fallo del pastor eléctrico de la instalación | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 May 2021)

Apocalypse dijo:


> La riqueza son los productos y servicios al alcance y no el dinero. El dinero es un medio para obtener riqueza.
> Tienes razon en que la mayoria de africanos no quieren vivir como un Occidental, en parte por que no saben y el momento en que lo saben quieren ir a Europa.
> 
> Ahora, tambien eres deshonesto con los datos. Ni de conha los paises tienen de 6 hijos por mujer:
> ...




Pero es que antes que yo ya lo dijo Séneca . 

La vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del ámbito laboral. 

Si descuentas tiempo de desplazamiento , de enredos laborales , chismes y discusiones , cafés de compromiso , horas en redes sociales buscando otro chute , incluso el gimnasio o hacer footing que indudablemente es mucho más esfuerzo que plantar las patatas ...

resulta que no has vivido .



http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/cultura/bivian/media/flashbooks/lecturas_pendientes/sobre_la_brevedad_de_la_vida/files/seneca.pdf








Lucio Anneo Séneca - Sobre la brevedad de la vida (55 d. C.).


Nada más preocupante y desesperante en la historia de la humanidad. La pregunta eterna ¿por qué se pasa tan rápido el tiempo?, ¿por qué la...




filosofiapuntes.blogspot.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2021)

Carta a un amigo por wasap que le conté de que se ha muerto un amigo en común y si quiere comprar su enorme casa que está a mitad de precio y el me contesta de que tiene nuevos proyectos empresariales y todos los ahorros invertidos : 

_Felicidades por tu capacidad de trabajo y su rentabilidad , mantener la ilusión en lo que haces y las expectativas de negocios futuros .

Yo sin embargo estoy invirtiendo todo en no hacer nada . No vaya a ser que me pase como este amigo que nunca tenía tiempo y dejó ahí una enorme fortuna a gente que no le importaba para que bailen sobre su tumba .

Ha sido una gran lección de vida. De hecho mantenía su amistad para observarlo y hacer todo lo contrario a lo que le impulsaba su mentalidad , a ser esclavo de si mismo : El que tiene mucho y desea más, demuestra que no tiene bastante;

No será por las veces que le advertí que se tomaba la vida demasiado en serio y era demasiado exigente consigo mismo y con todo a su alrededor. Que renunciaba a su libertad por hacerse esclavo del azar . Pero pobre de mi ¿ qué podría yo aconsejar a un hombre tan triunfador que me miraba con menosprecio?

Si pudiese hablarme desde su tumba , además de revolverse por el precio que le puso su hermana a su mansión , me diría :
_

_“ qué razón tenías “ ._


_Le dije multitud de veces que todo su empeño y su proyecto era desproporcionado , sobre todo cuando se privaba de lo más elemental que era del disfrute de las pequeñas cosas del presente, que él no valoraba , con su mente proyectada en el futuro._
_ ¿ para qué quería tal fortuna si su vida real era pura subsistencia siempre pendiente del céntimo, como un pobre miserable?_
_Le decía constantemente cosas como ¿ te das cuenta que dentro de 500 años todavía habrá gente disfrutando de lo que a tí te ha llevado tu vida entera?_
_Las personas tienden a pensar que una vez que hayan alcanzado todos sus objetivos, tendrán tiempo para disfrutar de la vida. Pero rara vez funciona de esta manera. Lo que suele pasar es esto: la gente se pasa la vida preparándose para la vida y llega la muerte ._
_Pero estoy seguro que si resucitase, volvería a ser como antes y aunque viviese tres vidas más . No se puede cambiar tan fácilmente sobre todo si la persona no lo ve necesario y se cree inmortal. “Sin razón se queja del mar el que otra vez navega”

Su proyecto inicial en lo más alto de la burbuja fue construir esa enorme mansión con el fin de venderla a buen precio , suponía que las casas nunca iban a bajar, yo le dije que era imposible que no bajasen , puesto que un piso constaría más que el palacio de Versalles , pero supuso que si hacía una casa de lujo siempre tendría compradores como inversión segura. Falló .

En tres tiempos se divide la vida: en presente, pasado y futuro. De éstos, el presente es brevísimo; el futuro, dudoso; el pasado, cierto

Yo si puedo evitarlo , no volveré a dar un palo al agua en mi vida.
Ya me gustaría tener la posibilidad de especular comprando una casa y vendiéndola por el doble al cabo de dos años como hacen los listos , pero supongo que ya hay que nacer con ese don . No es fácil dejar de ser esclavo para quien no ha conocido otra vida.

Según los estoicos y algunos más , 
Necesitamos la vida entera para aprender a vivir, y también, cosa sorprendente, para aprender a morir.
la vida no se mide ni por prestigio ni por patrimonio acumulado sino por el tiempo dedicado a uno mismo ._


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pero es que antes que yo ya lo dijo Séneca .
> 
> La vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del ámbito laboral.
> 
> ...





*De la brevedad de la vida* (_De brevitate vitae_) es un texto escrito por el filósofo romano Séneca en el año 55 d. C. e incluido en su obra _Diálogos_.

Este libro, dedicado a Paulino —quien probablemente fue cuñado de Séneca—, es quizás el que más influencia ha ejercido en la posteridad.

En él, Séneca afirma que la vida, aunque lo pueda parecer, no es breve, sino que es el individuo quien hace que así lo sea. Uno de los motivos por los cuales se considera que la vida es corta, es porque no se sabe aprovecharla.

Séneca aconseja que no se debe perder el tiempo en investigar asuntos que en realidad carecen de importancia y, sin embargo, sí se debe aprovechar bien el tiempo propio.

Para evitar que la vida parezca breve, hay que intentar no estar ocupados, pues como dice el propio filósofo hispano _"[...] mientras tú estás ocupado huye aprisa la vida [...]"_.

En este libro también se mencionan conceptos como la fugacidad del tiempo presente hasta el punto de casi negar la existencia.

Para Séneca, aquel que mejor vive la vida, es el sabio, ya que recuerda sabiamente el pasado, sabe aprovechar el presente y dispone el futuro. Esta unión de los tres tiempos, hace posible que la vida del sabio sea larga; y muy corta la de aquellos que se olvidan del pasado, descuidan su presente y miran al futuro con miedo y temor.

Para Séneca la vida del filósofo o sabio nunca es “breve” porque a través de los libros puede tener acceso al pasado y aprender de otros sabios la mejor forma de vivir o morir.

Y estos son algunos de sus párrafos .



(…) Es propio de un personaje grande y levantado por encima de los extravíos humanos no consentir en que le sorban ni una pizca de su tiempo, y su vida se hace larguísima justamente porque toda su abierta extensión queda disponible para él solo. Nada por eso quedó tirado sin cultivar ni laborar, nada dependió de otro, pues no halló nada que mereciera tomarse a cambio de su propio tiempo un hombre que era su depositario más ahorrativo. De esta manera tuvo bastante: en cambio es forzoso que queden escasos aquellos de cuyas vidas la gente toma mucho.

No tienes por qué pensar en razón de sus canas y arrugas que alguien ha vivido mucho tiempo: ése no ha vivido mucho, sino que ha estado ahí mucho tiempo. ¿Qué pasaría si pensaras que ha navegado mucho uno al que una tempestad muy dura al salir del puerto lo arrastró de acá y para allá y con los tumbos de unos vientos que arremeten por puntos opuestos lo mueve en círculos dentro del mismo espacio? Ése no navegó mucho, sino que lo han zarandeado mucho.

. Y es que si, tal como el de los pasados, se le pudiera poner delante a cada cual el número de sus años futuros, ¡cómo temblarían al ver que les quedaban pocos, cómo mirarían por ellos! Como que es fácil administrar lo positivo aunque sea escaso; hay que guardar con mayor cuidado aquello que no sabes cuándo habrá de faltarte.

Nadie te restituirá esos años, nadie de nuevo te devolverá tu propia persona. Irá por donde antes solía la vida, sin echar atrás o retener su carrera; no armará jaleo ninguno, no te dará aviso ninguno de su velocidad: se deslizará callada.¿Qué pasará? Tú estás atareado, la vida se apresura; llegará entretanto la muerte, para la cual, lo quieras o no, habrás de tener tiempo de sobra.



Los días sólo están presentes uno a uno y divididos en momentos; en cambio todos los días del tiempo pasado, no más deis la orden, se presentarán juntos, se dejarán examinar y retener a tu albedrío, cosa que los atareados no tienen tiempo de hacer. Es propio de una mente tranquila y serena recorrer todas las etapas de su propia vida; los espíritus de los atareados, como puestos bajo un yugo, no pueden darse la vuelta y mirar atrás. Sus vidas se van, pues, a lo hondo y, así como no sirve de nada cualquier cosa que pese a todo eches dentro, si no hay debajo algo que lo recoja y retenga, así no importa nada el tiempo que se les quiera dar si no tiene donde asentarse: se escurre por unos espíritus rotos y agujereados . El tiempo presente es cortísimo, tanto que algunos creen que no es nada, toda vez que siempre está de camino, discurre y se acelera, deja de ser antes de llegar, y no se permite una parada tal como tampoco se la permiten el firmamento y los astros, cuyo paso siempre inquieto nunca permanece en un mismo sitio. De manera que a los atareados sólo les corresponde el tiempo presente, que es tan corto que no se puede agarrar, y ese mismo tiempo, puesto que están distraídos en tantas cosas, se les escamotea.

La holganza de algunos es atareada: en la casa de campo o en su cama, en medio de la soledad, aunque se hayan apartado de todos, se agobian a sí mismos. Su vida no se debe llamar holganza sino ocupada desidia.



En fin, ¿quieres saber hasta qué punto viven poco tiempo? Mira cuánto anhelan vivir largo tiempo. Ancianos decrépitos mendigan en sus oraciones el añadido de unos pocos años: simulan ser de menor edad de la que son; se halagan a sí mismos con mentiras, y se engañan tan a gusto como si a la vez le dieran el pego al destino. Ahora bien, cuando algún achaque les recuerda su mortalidad, mueren despavoridos, no como si salieran de la vida, sino como si los arrancaran de ella. Repiten a voces que han sido tontos por no haber vivido y que, si acaso escapan de aquella enfermedad, habrán de vivir en holganza. Piensan entonces cómo se han procurado tan en vano bienes de los que no gozarán, cómo ha resultado para nada todo su esfuerzo. En cambio para aquellos que llevan una vida lejos de todo negocio ¿cómo no va a ser dilatada? Nada de ella se delega, nada se dispersa acá y allá, nada de ahí se confía a la suerte, nada destruye la dejadez, nada se detrae con donaciones, nada es superfl uo: toda entera por así decirlo está rentando. Por poquita que sea abastece con sufi ciencia, y por eso, cuando a la sazón llegue el último día, el sabio no dudará en ir al encuentro de la muerte con paso decidido.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Jun 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Brutal y clarividente, gracias por la reflexión




Ataraxio siempre es brvtal y clarividente.

Yo ya siempre fui un espíritu bastante libre, pero Ataraxio me abrió aún más los ojos sobre conceptos de los que no había pensado demasiado.

Venga Plaster, un reconocimiento para ti también, no seas envidioso, que a veces también escribes alguna cosa interesante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ataraxio siempre es brvtal y clarividente.
> 
> Yo ya siempre fui un espíritu bastante libre, pero Ataraxio me abrió aún más los ojos sobre conceptos de los que no había pensado demasiado.
> 
> Venga Plaster, un reconocimiento para ti también, no seas envidioso, que a veces también escribes alguna cosa interesante.





LA SOCIEDAD SE DIVIDE ÚNICAMENTE EN DOS :

- LOS LISTOS
- LOS ESCLAVOS

La iconografía del negro encadenado al que sometían con cadenas y latigazos es para despistarte y no seas consciente que el esclavo eres tú .

Claro que me siento frustrado porque mi amigo al que le he propuesto el pelotazo, no ve la oportunidad y prefiere seguir viviendo sin vivir invirtiendo lo mucho que ha ganado en estos años en más trabajo para él , más obligaciones, más estrés , menos tiempo para él , menos vida .

Vuelvo a la base del concepto ¿ para qué quieres acumular si no tienes tiempo para disfrutarlo ? ¿ no os dais cuenta que es riqueza imaginaria puesto que la vida real es miserable ? 

*
De lo que se trata es de comprar cuando todo el mundo vende y vender cuando todo el mundo compra.*

La borregada se apresuraba a pedir una hipoteca cuando los precios estaban desproporcionadamente altos suponiendo que nunca iban a bajar.
Ahora por el contrario piensan que nunca van a subir. 

La increíble oportunidad de la venta de esa propiedad unos 500.000 euros por debajo de su valor real es derivada de la situación catastrófica de la muerte del propietario , que debe estar revolviéndose en su tumba con lo tacaño que era.
Es un pelotazo histórico de los que a muy pocas personas le pasa alguna vez en la vida y solo si lo saben aprovechar.

De hecho yo estoy ahora buscando la fórmula para invertir en ese negocio seguro que no quiero que se me escape aunque sea en multipropiedad. 
Es una edificación preciosa , un pazo que da para 4 viviendas , rodeado de un jardín diseñado por profesionales. 

De hecho este amigo , el propietario , que íbamos al cine todos los viernes , nunca jamás me invitó pero tenía jardineros contratados entre otros enormes gastos ya que todo lo dedicaba al dichoso proyecto. 

Yo sí le invité a él infinidad de veces , y a cenar entre otros muchos regalos, porque yo sé un truco que él no sabía y que da muy buenos rendimientos : 

" SER GENEROSO CON LAS PEQUEÑAS COSAS "


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

la cuestión principal es la desaparición del dinero como método para hacer trabajar a la gente . 

El dinero es un " refuerzo positivo " con el que se recompensa a las personas por dedicar su tiempo de vida a labores ingratas que se lo consumen en vez de dedicarlo a sí mismos , por eso pagan . De lo contrario sería como ir a un gimnasio donde la gente de forma voluntaria se desloma y todavía paga por hacerlo. 

Los impuestos consisten en empobrecer a la población para que sigan teniendo la necesidad de seguir en la noria ya que el dinero fiduciario es algo imaginario , no existe . Su valor lo da el deseo de la gente por obtenerlo trabajando. 

El precio de la vivienda , como todo el mundo sabe , se mantiene alto de forma artificial para que la población se gaste su sueldo , puesto que un edificio es un ladrillo encima de otro . Las ciudades devastadas de la segunda guerra mundial , se volvieron a levantar en pocos años .
Si además de la comida barata, la vivienda es barata , la gente no trabajaría y hasta ahora , todavía es imprescindible el trabajo humano. 

Realmente por lo que pagan es por el tiempo de vida de los humanos , puesto que su esfuerzo, destreza, capacidad será superada en todos los ámbitos por la inteligencia artificial y la robótica. Imaginamos por ejemplo el invento de la marcación por tonos para hacer llamadas telefónicas que dejó en el paro a millones de telefonistas y tantos otros procesos automáticos que siendo muy complicados para los humanos , son muy fáciles para las máquinas .

La cuestión es que profesiones muy bien pagadas y con mucho reconocimiento social como cirujano o piloto de avión, desaparecerán tan fácilmente como cajera de supermercado .


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2021)

.

*Sociedad Española de Contracepción – SEC*






sec.es


*La Sociedad Española de Contracepción (SEC)* es una sociedad científica y profesional que tiene como fines el asesoramiento, difusión, promoción y estudio científico de los métodos contraceptivos y su relación con la salud reproductiva formativa y divulgativa. Pertenecen a la SEC Médicos/as Ginecólogos/as, Atención Primaria, Enfermeria, Matronas y otros profesionales que se han mostrado interesados en la Salud Sexual y Reproductiva.

Desde la SEC se ofrece, especialmente, una amplia labor de *asesoramiento, difusión, promoción y estudio científico *de los métodos anticonceptivos.

Para el cumplimiento de sus fines la SEC realiza numerosas actividades como congresos nacionales y autonómicos, cursos de formación, Máster, investigación y estudios a través de su Observatorio de Salud Sexual y Reproductiva, Conferencias de Consenso, publicaciones, encuentros con los medios de comunicación, manifiestos, documentación científica, etc.


----------



## areks123 (25 Ago 2021)

Adriano_ dijo:


> Por eso tengo una duda con la muerte, si hay reencarnación es porque más de uno ha repetido por gilipollas.



También es posible que vengas de una dimensión más densa.


----------



## Cicciolino (25 Ago 2021)

Echadle una monedilla en el cesto al lorito gris de TARADAXIO, tacañonas, que es un jenio himconpremdido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2021)

areks123 dijo:


> También es posible que vengas de una dimensión más densa.



Hay muchas dimensiones .cada especie animal vive en la suya.


Por ejemplo a un delfín no le importa nada que existan o no existan los humanos , ellos viven su vida y son los más inteligentes del mundo que les tocó vivir , de su dimensión.


----------



## larios357 (25 Ago 2021)

Navarrra dijo:


> La razon por la que nos gusta conducir, pintar, o hacer deporte, es porque realizando esas actividades la mente está 100% en el presente.
> 
> El cerebro humano es una puta basura, es un producto completamente defectuoso QUE ME DEVUELVAN EL DINERO.



Venimos jodidos de fábrica, solo unos pocos suertudos con buena genética saldrán bien parados, los demás condenados.
Si no estas en alguna actividad que requiera tu atención forzosa la mente no hace más que dar por culo, humillarte y boicotearte. 
Si , el cerebro es una basura o por lo menos no nos han dado las herramientas para controlarlo , pienso que todo el aprendizaje y demas basura que nos enseñan va encaminado a jodernos.
Hay muchas incógnitas y creo que si supiéramos como hasta podríamos desarrollar habilidades telepáticas?, telequinesis,? Es que parece una puta mierda que no hayamos evolucionado y el cerebro sea básicamente tu cárcel.

Porque tenemos que gastar un 1/3 de día en dormir? Porque soñamos? Parece que cada día nacemos y morimos, que puta estafa todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2021)

larios357 dijo:


> Venimos jodidos de fábrica, solo unos pocos suertudos con buena genética saldrán bien parados, los demás condenados.
> Si no estas en alguna actividad que requiera tu atención forzosa la mente no hace más que dar por culo, humillarte y boicotearte.
> Si , el cerebro es una basura o por lo menos no nos han dado las herramientas para controlarlo , pienso que todo el aprendizaje y demas basura que nos enseñan va encaminado a jodernos.
> Hay muchas incógnitas y creo que si supiéramos como hasta podríamos desarrollar habilidades telepáticas?, telequinesis,? Es que parece una puta mierda que no hayamos evolucionado y el cerebro sea básicamente tu cárcel.
> ...



¿qué es lo más inteligente que se puede hacer en esta vida?


*Antonio Gala: 
*
"En principio yo le diría: irse a una playa. Pero en el fondo, de verdad, tengo que decirle que salir de esta especie de laberinto en que nos han metido, una vida que no es la nuestra y que no es la mandada. Que es una organización que necesita esclavos para seguir manteniendo la pura organización que necesita esclavos, y así hasta el final. Salirse de esa cadena terrible, desencadenarse. A riesgo de la soledad, a riesgo de la falta de comprensión, pero irse un poco al campo, en el mejor de los sentidos. Salir de esa extraña y monótona esclavitud de cada día. Darle a cada día su propio afán, pero también su propia sonrisa, su propio gozo, su propio color, su propio aroma. Eso es la inteligencia. Porque una inteligencia que no nos ayude a vivir, no la quiero. No me sirve para nada. No creo que le sirva para nada a nadie".


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2021)

“_¿Qué va a pasar?_” 

-escribe Séneca-, 

*“tú no tienes tiempo para nada y la vida corre; entretanto llega la muerte y para ella, quieras o no quieras, vas a tener todo el tiempo del mundo”. *


Estas palabras dan una idea de la intensidad y de la desgarradora sinceridad con la que se expresa el filósofo


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Sep 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - HUEVAZOS Escrivá: "Trabajar hasta los 65 es una [ANOMALÍA] hay que trabajar hasta los 75 y más allá"


Unas palabras cariñosas dedicadas al Cachón este.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Sep 2021)

John McAfee sobre inversión: "No inviertas en nada que no sea en tí mismo. Todo lo que no sea invertir en uno mismo es acabar perdiendo dinero".


Invierte en ti mismo si vales para algo. Si no, no inviertas en nada. ponte corto. Te lo arreglo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vissel (27 Sep 2021)

Como dice el refrán "En el centro está la virtud".
Estoy de acuerdo en que es absurdo ser toda la vida un esclavo del trabajo, sobre todo si no te gusta, porque reconozco que existen personas que disfrutan en su trabajo, ya sean porque son jefes o empleados, pero son más felices un día laboral cualquiera, que un día libre o festivo. Pero esto no es lo habitual, la mayoría de la genta trabaja a cambio de dinero, y en muchos casos se convierte en una obsesión acumular e invertir para un hipotético futuro, como si fueses a vivir 1000 años, escoges dinero a cambio de lograr vivencias, sensaciones, viajes, descanso, disfrute con amigos, o solos, un libro, una peli, un paseo, etc etc. En muchos casos, cuando consigues esa soñada libertad financiera, te quedan pocos años de vida y probablemente la salud no te permita disfrutar de esa libertad como habías pensado, y todo eso si llegas a disfrutarla. 
Pero tambien para vivir necesitas dinero, y por tanto trabajar, porque necesitas un techo, unos servicios de electricidad, agua, necesitas comer, aseo, ropa, para ti y para tu familia, darte algún capricho material, que también se disfrutan por supuesto. Pero aquí es donde está la diferencia, porque para obtener techo, servicios, comida, etc, etc, hay personas que necesitan 2000 y otros 4000, y lo que ocurre es que la gente que más necesita para vivir pierde el dinero en tonterías superfulas que principalmente son cosas materiales como coches, casas que no necesitan, y gastos excesivos que te obligan a seguir cambiando tiempo por dinero para esas chorradas.
Por tanto, vuelvo al inicio que "En el centro está la virtud", yo lo tengo claro, es necesario trabajar, pero lo necesario para poder llevar una vida digna, y tener dinero para poder disfrutar en tu tiempo o días libres, teniendo en cuenta dos cosas, una intentar optimizar esas horas que cambias por dinero, para que en vez conseguir por ejemplo 50 € al día, consigas por decir 200 €, y ese dinero que te sobre despues de los gastos normales que puedas tener, que ya digo, hay que vivir, salir, viajar, cenar, gastar, pero con cabeza, y el dinero que te sobre, no tirarlo ni desperdiciarlo, simplemente guardarlo o invertirlo, por dos motivos uno porque durante tu vida puedes tener mala racha y necesitarlo para mantener los gastos de esa "vida normal" que llevas, y el otro motivo es que si lo inviertes y te retorna un beneficio, es posible que poco a poco necesites invertir menos tiempo para conseguir ese dinero que te permita llevar tu "vida normal" dedicando tiempo a tí y a tu familia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Sep 2021)

vissel dijo:


> Como dice el refrán "En el centro está la virtud".
> Estoy de acuerdo en que es absurdo ser toda la vida un esclavo del trabajo, sobre todo si no te gusta, porque reconozco que existen personas que disfrutan en su trabajo, ya sean porque son jefes o empleados, pero son más felices un día laboral cualquiera, que un día libre o festivo. Pero esto no es lo habitual, la mayoría de la genta trabaja a cambio de dinero, y en muchos casos se convierte en una obsesión acumular e invertir para un hipotético futuro, como si fueses a vivir 1000 años, escoges dinero a cambio de lograr vivencias, sensaciones, viajes, descanso, disfrute con amigos, o solos, un libro, una peli, un paseo, etc etc. En muchos casos, cuando consigues esa soñada libertad financiera, te quedan pocos años de vida y probablemente la salud no te permita disfrutar de esa libertad como habías pensado, y todo eso si llegas a disfrutarla.
> Pero tambien para vivir necesitas dinero, y por tanto trabajar, porque necesitas un techo, unos servicios de electricidad, agua, necesitas comer, aseo, ropa, para ti y para tu familia, darte algún capricho material, que también se disfrutan por supuesto. Pero aquí es donde está la diferencia, porque para obtener techo, servicios, comida, etc, etc, hay personas que necesitan 2000 y otros 4000, y lo que ocurre es que la gente que más necesita para vivir pierde el dinero en tonterías superfulas que principalmente son cosas materiales como coches, casas que no necesitan, y gastos excesivos que te obligan a seguir cambiando tiempo por dinero para esas chorradas.
> Por tanto, vuelvo al inicio que "En el centro está la virtud", yo lo tengo claro, es necesario trabajar, pero lo necesario para poder llevar una vida digna, y tener dinero para poder disfrutar en tu tiempo o días libres, teniendo en cuenta dos cosas, una intentar optimizar esas horas que cambias por dinero, para que en vez conseguir por ejemplo 50 € al día, consigas por decir 200 €, y ese dinero que te sobre despues de los gastos normales que puedas tener, que ya digo, hay que vivir, salir, viajar, cenar, gastar, pero con cabeza, y el dinero que te sobre, no tirarlo ni desperdiciarlo, simplemente guardarlo o invertirlo, por dos motivos uno porque durante tu vida puedes tener mala racha y necesitarlo para mantener los gastos de esa "vida normal" que llevas, y el otro motivo es que si lo inviertes y te retorna un beneficio, es posible que poco a poco necesites invertir menos tiempo para conseguir ese dinero que te permita llevar tu "vida normal" dedicando tiempo a tí y a tu familia.



por cada persona que has visto morir dejando una enorme herencia , es un ejemplo de fracasado que no ha sabido calcular sus recursos y el uso de ellos con el esfuerzo que ha dedicado a obtenerlos. 

Es decir , que se ha pasado su tiempo de vida trabajando para otros que bailarán sobre su tumba .


----------



## Victor Lobo (27 Sep 2021)

No suelo leer post tan largos, sobre todo porque no suelen resultarme interesantes.
Este me ha gustado. Supongo que porque yo me encuentro también en una etapa de reflexión y búsqueda de sentido a la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Feb 2022)

Estoy muy acojonado por los ahorros, vosotros no?


La inflacion es brutal, no recuerdo nada igual. Me da igual si estamos en un 6%, en un 8% o en un 10%. Lo que esta claro es que los ahorros se estan devaluando a una velocidad tremenda. Que se puede hacer? No veo solucion. Inmobiliario, en lugares donde podria tener algun valor, los precios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todas las doctrinas y filosofías conducen al mismo concepto : " el bien no está en los objetos externos, sino en la sabiduría y dominio del alma, que permite liberarse de las pasiones y deseos que perturban la vida. "
> 
> Lo contrario es la actual y decadente sociedad española . La gente no acaba de enterarse que el acceso ilimitado a bienes y servicios totalmente gratuitos a través de internet, no les hace más felices, sino más ansiosos.



„La felicidad de tu vida depende de la calidad de tus pensamientos: por lo tanto, Guardia en consecuencia, y cuidar de que se entretienen sin nociones inadecuadas a la virtud y el carácter razonable.“ — Marco Aurelio


la calidad de tu vida no depende de tener más relaciones , ni tener más dinero, alcanzar cosas o ser reconocido.
La calidad de tu vida depende de la calidad de tus emociones . 










Tu felicidad depende de la calidad de tus pensamientos


Tu felicidad depende de la calidad de tus pensamientos, la calidad de lo que piensas determina la calidad de tu vida. Según un estudio de la revista Science, la mayoría de las personas emplea hasta el 50% de las horas en pensamientos que nada tienen que ver con lo que está haciendo en esos momentos.




es.linkedin.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

*La Gran Renuncia: en EEUU los empleados están dejando en masa sus trabajos, la gran pregunta es si veremos esto (y cuándo) en España*
La gran depresión, la gran recesión… y, ahora, la gran renuncia. La fuerza laboral norteamericana vive un momento en el que muchos de los empleados quieren y...




www.xataka.com



*Masiva fuga laboral en Estados Unidos*
El camarero se acerca a la mesa y se presenta con la mayor amabilidad. “Esta noche seré el encargado de atenderles. Si tienen cualquier duda o quieren alguna




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *La Gran Renuncia: en EEUU los empleados están dejando en masa sus trabajos, la gran pregunta es si veremos esto (y cuándo) en España*
> La gran depresión, la gran recesión… y, ahora, la gran renuncia. La fuerza laboral norteamericana vive un momento en el que muchos de los empleados quieren y...
> 
> 
> ...



@ATARAXIO 

Me gustaría que me dijeses de manera detallada que harías si tuvieras 18 años y toda una vida por delante, desde que te levantas hasta que te acuestas, a que dedicarías tu tiempo y tu vida.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Feb 2022)

MAMARRAXIO


----------



## qbit (9 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las 8 horas que te pasaste durante tu infancia y adolescencia sentado en una silla dura sin enterarte de nada, sólo sirvieron para que aceptases tu jornada laboral, llegar puntual al trabajo, la jerarquía de los jefes y soportar a compañeros inaguantables.



Has dicho cosas ciertas en tu hilo pero has pecado de radical en otras como eso. A mí me gustaba estar en el colegio y aprender. Me daba cuenta de que el plan de estudios era erróneo en ciertas cosas pero en general me gustó la experiencia y a mi edad me sigue gustando aprender y de hecho cuantos más años tengo más cosas distintas me gustan. De pequeño sólo era de ciencias y tecnología, y ahora también me gustan bastantes humanidades, como el inglés, la psicología, la lingüística... incluso estoy valorando la literatura.

Hay gente a la que le gusta su trabajo, incluso trabajar mucho. No puedes presuponer que un rico que ha trabajado mucho ha desperdiciado su vida. Warren Buffett disfruta valorando empresas y viendo que ha acertado con sus inversiones.

Lo importante es estar satisfecho con lo que uno hace y cambiar en caso contrario. La mayoría de la gente tiene poco tiempo porque necesita trabajar para ganar dinero, o tiene mucho tiempo pero poco dinero porque no trabaja y tiene que apañárselas como puede para disfrutar lo mejor que pueda de su tiempo, dinero y vida. Hay que valorar las pequeñas cosas y las grandes también y un poco aceptar la propia situación, no creyendo que quien tiene más dinero vive mejor o que quien tiene más tiempo libre vive mejor. Ni un rico ni un paguitero tienen porqué ser más felices por sobrarles el dinero o el tiempo libre, sino que depende de cómo aprovechen lo que tienen y de cómo gestionen la carencia de lo que les falta, que depende de cómo sepan torear la eterna insatisfacción humana de creer que la vida del otro es mejor que la propia.


----------



## qbit (9 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *La Gran Renuncia: en EEUU los empleados están dejando en masa sus trabajos, la gran pregunta es si veremos esto (y cuándo) en España*
> La gran depresión, la gran recesión… y, ahora, la gran renuncia. La fuerza laboral norteamericana vive un momento en el que muchos de los empleados quieren y...
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es porque el gobierno estuvo repartiendo dinero gratis a la gente. Pero lo van a quitar, como otras medidas extraordinarias tras la plandemia.


----------



## qbit (9 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> @ATARAXIO
> 
> Me gustaría que me dijeses de manera detallada que harías si tuvieras 18 años y toda una vida por delante, desde que te levantas hasta que te acuestas, a que dedicarías tu tiempo y tu vida.



Aunque no tuviéramos que comer, beber ni dormir, y tuviéramos las 24 h. libres, hay tantas cosas que hacer (escuchar y descubrir música, leer, escribir, pensar o filosofar sobre diversos asuntos, pasear andando o en bici, nadar, etc.), que no daría tiempo.


----------



## chemarin (9 Feb 2022)

@ATARAXIO cuando tienes que abrir hilos para justificar tu estilo de vida es que algo no va bien en ti. Sigue tu camino a ver dónde te lleva, los demás cada uno seguimos el nuestro, tus predicaciones a mí me la sudan, de hecho soy 100 % contrario a lo que dices, por experiencia propia y ajena, sé que un ser humano necesita alguna actividad, lo importante es el espíritu con el que se desarrolla. Te crees muy listillo y no está nada claro dónde conduce tu camino.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> @ATARAXIO cuando tienes que abrir hilos para justificar tu estilo de vida es que algo no va bien en ti. Sigue tu camino a ver dónde te lleva, los demás cada uno seguimos el nuestro, tus predicaciones a mí me la sudan, de hecho soy 100 % contrario a lo que dices, por experiencia propia y ajena, sé que un ser humano necesita alguna actividad, lo importante es el espíritu con el que se desarrolla. Te crees muy listillo y no está nada claro dónde conduce tu camino.



„La felicidad de tu vida depende de la calidad de tus pensamientos: por lo tanto, Guardia en consecuencia, y cuidar de que se entretienen sin nociones inadecuadas a la virtud y el carácter razonable.“ — Marco Aurelio

_*
Vives como un esclavo porque te han hecho creer que esa es la vida . ¿ de verdad no te das cuenta que hay 8 mil millones de habitantes en el planeta , sin contar generaciones pasadas y sólo una ínfima minoría vive como tú ? *_

¿¡ cómo es posible que un solo pastor sea capaz de dominar un rebaño de miles de ovejas entre las que tú te encuentras ? 

- POR EL GREGARISMO 

- El gregarismo es el instinto de agrupación en la que los individuos buscan pasar desapercibidos entre la masa cuando tienen miedo , con la finalidad de que sea otro y no él , quién sea comido por el depredador . 

LOS JUDÍO-MASONES ( socialdemocracia ) es una organización supranacional " con ánimo de lucro " , cuya finalidad es enriquecerse a través tramas financieras con las que asaltan los estados nación. Sólo usan los ejércitos cuando todo lo anterior ha fallado y llegan al control del poder a través de las elecciones en muchos casos fraudulentas , con pucherazos como el de Trump o acciones más contundentes como la que metió a Zapatero en la Moncloa. 

Son expertos en psicología de masas e ingeniería social , que no son más que las claves que hacen que las personas se comporten como animales estimulando los instintos básicos :

- el refuerzo positivo = zanahoria del burro = prebendas y subsidios con los que cautivan a las personas 
- amenazas , multas, castigos , propaganda para los que se salen de lo que ellos han establecido. 

No son muchos , simplemente saben como hacerlo . 

Las ovejas temen instintivamente al perro porque en su mente es un lobo y sólo es necesaria la presencia de un perro para que atemorice a todas puesto que como se ve en los documentales de animales , los leones atacan a la gacela que se sale del grupo . 

El sueño de esta secta es convertir a la sociedad en una colmena de abejas que son hembras estériles que pasan su vida trabajando.


----------



## chemarin (9 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> „La felicidad de tu vida depende de la calidad de tus pensamientos: por lo tanto, Guardia en consecuencia, y cuidar de que se entretienen sin nociones inadecuadas a la virtud y el carácter razonable.“ — Marco Aurelio
> 
> 
> _*Vives como un esclavo porque te han hecho creer que esa es la vida . ¿ de verdad no te das cuenta que hay 8 mil millones de habitantes en el planeta , sin contar generaciones pasadas y sólo una ínfima minoría vive como tú ? *_
> ...



Están tan apegado a tus pensamientos que no te das cuenta que lo que piensas solo te sirve a ti, no sé por qué crees que otros vamos a seguir tus creencias. Porque en el fondo es lo que buscas, tú y todos los que abrís hilo pregonando vuestros pensamientos o modos de vida, no es solo autojustificaros (que en sí mismo ya es chapucero) sino que pretendéis que os sigan. Disparate tras disparate, ciegos que quieren guiar a otros ciegos. Sois más chusma de lo que parece, tú adornas un poco mejor tu mensaje, pero eres otro predicador, de los muchos que desgraciadamente tiene burbuja, y en general todo el mundo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Has dicho cosas ciertas en tu hilo pero has pecado de radical en otras como eso. A mí me gustaba estar en el colegio y aprender. Me daba cuenta de que el plan de estudios era erróneo en ciertas cosas pero en general me gustó la experiencia y a mi edad me sigue gustando aprender y de hecho cuantos más años tengo más cosas distintas me gustan. De pequeño sólo era de ciencias y tecnología, y ahora también me gustan bastantes humanidades, como el inglés, la psicología, la lingüística... incluso estoy valorando la literatura.
> 
> Hay gente a la que le gusta su trabajo, incluso trabajar mucho. No puedes presuponer que un rico que ha trabajado mucho ha desperdiciado su vida. Warren Buffett disfruta valorando empresas y viendo que ha acertado con sus inversiones.
> 
> Lo importante es estar satisfecho con lo que uno hace y cambiar en caso contrario. La mayoría de la gente tiene poco tiempo porque necesita trabajar para ganar dinero, o tiene mucho tiempo pero poco dinero porque no trabaja y tiene que apañárselas como puede para disfrutar lo mejor que pueda de su tiempo, dinero y vida. Hay que valorar las pequeñas cosas y las grandes también y un poco aceptar la propia situación, no creyendo que quien tiene más dinero vive mejor o que quien tiene más tiempo libre vive mejor. Ni un rico ni un paguitero tienen porqué ser más felices por sobrarles el dinero o el tiempo libre, sino que depende de cómo aprovechen lo que tienen y de cómo gestionen la carencia de lo que les falta, que depende de cómo sepan torear la eterna insatisfacción humana de creer que la vida del otro es mejor que la propia.




«Bañad al hombre con todas las bendiciones terrenales y sumergidlo en una burbuja de felicidad tan inmensa que no pueda ver más allá de su superficie; dadle tal satisfacción económica que nada le quede por hacer excepto dormir, comer pan de jengibre y preocuparse por el devenir de la historia. Y será entonces cuando, por pura ingratitud, sátira y hartazgo, hará algo desagradable, e incluso estará dispuesto a arriesgar todo su pan a cambio de la más antieconómica insensatez y de la mayor de las tonterías, porque no sólo de pan vive el hombre». 

Fiódor Dostoievsky 


Le enseñaba el otro día a un amigo con qué habilidad un guacamayo que tengo especialmente listo , abría cerraduras , tiraba cuerdas y usaba palitos con la finalidad de conseguir la recompensa. 

para mi sorpresa, lejos de admirarse me reprobó diciéndome - ¿ por qué lo haces sufrir ? 

No daba crédito a su respuesta , yo le dije - ¿ no te das cuenta de la enorme satisfacción que siente cuando consigue superar los retos ? 

Efectivamente los guacamayos manifiestan su felicidad con gruñidos y agitando las alas levemente que equivale a mover la cola de los perros. 


Un hipotético guacamayo que pasara su vida en una jaula o atado con una cadena aún teniendo agua y comida a su disposición todo el tiempo , y estuviese protegido de la intemperie , de sus rivales y depredadores , se sentiría infeliz porque se le está impidiendo vivir. 

La vida es precisamente la lucha constante para conseguir sobrevivir como individuo y como especie. 
Nuestra bioquímica nos recompensa o nos castiga si vamos por el buen camino siguiendo las etapas marcadas. 


Cuando los padres actuales cuya vida gira en torno a su único hijo , le resuelven todos los problemas , los pequeños y los grandes, se están apropiando de la felicidad que corresponde a su hijo para poder tener la satisfacción de salir él sólo del apuro sin sentirse como un perro atado con una correa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Están tan apegado a tus pensamientos que no te das cuenta que lo que piensas solo te sirve a ti, no sé por qué crees que otros vamos a seguir tus creencias. Porque en el fondo es lo que buscas, tú y todos los que abrís hilo pregonando vuestros pensamientos o modos de vida, no es solo autojustificaros (que en sí mismo ya es chapucero) sino que pretendéis que os sigan. Disparate tras disparate, ciegos que quieren guiar a otros ciegos. Sois más chusma de lo que parece, tú adornas un poco mejor tu mensaje, pero eres otro predicador, de los muchos que desgraciadamente tiene burbuja, y en general todo el mundo.



Tu cosmovisión, tus creencias , tus ideas, tu forma de ver la vida, tus anhelos y miedos son creaciones diseñadas para tí . Son las mismas que todo tu entorno borreguil , de la misma manera que usas mascarilla o te vacunas. 

Si hubieses nacido en Arabia Saudita o Irán , creerías otras cosas muy diferentes .

¿ de verdad tienes tanta soberbia para creerte más listo que nadie ? ¿ qué te hace suponer que miles de millones de musulmanes , hindúes o budistas son tontos y tú el listo ? 

empieza por respetar y por lo menos dudar de tí mismo , es la única forma que puedas despertar de una realidad que sólo tienes en tu mente. 

¿ mis pensamientos , autojustificarme , que me sigan ? pero qué tonterías dices . Un foro anónimo en el que no me pagan nada y que no conozco a nadie !

El tiempo que invierto escribiendo aquí , es únicamente para aprender yo mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> @ATARAXIO
> 
> Me gustaría que me dijeses de manera detallada que harías si tuvieras 18 años y toda una vida por delante, desde que te levantas hasta que te acuestas, a que dedicarías tu tiempo y tu vida.



Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por volver a tener 18 años .

La pregunta se la tendrías que hacer a él si repetiría su vida .


----------



## chemarin (9 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tu cosmovisión, tus creencias , tus ideas, tu forma de ver la vida, tus anhelos y miedos son creaciones diseñadas para tí . Son las mismas que todo tu entorno borreguil , de la misma manera que usas mascarilla o te vacunas.
> 
> Si hubieses nacido en Arabia Saudita o Irán , creerías otras cosas muy diferentes .
> 
> ...



Tú eres subnormal, si precisamente debieras hacer lo que me dices a mí. Te voy a poner en el ignore porque creo, con toda sinceridad, que eres un enfermo mental que busca atención en el foro.


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por volver a tener 18 años .
> 
> La pregunta se la tendrías que hacer a él si repetiría su vida .



Eso esta muy bien ataraxio, pero no me has respondido a la pregunta inicial. Que harias con tu tiempo, desde que te levantas hasta que te acuestas, si tuvieras 18 años.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Edito el hilo incorporando nuevas ideas :
> 
> 
> LA GRAN RENUNCIA :
> ...



Bien dicho. Ahora, en la decisión de abandonar dicho curro, ahí no entro, pero no se deriva necesariamente de tu introducción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Eso esta muy bien ataraxio, pero no me has respondido a la pregunta inicial. Que harias con tu tiempo, desde que te levantas hasta que te acuestas, si tuvieras 18 años.



Sadhguru te lo explica en 4 minutos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Eso esta muy bien ataraxio, pero no me has respondido a la pregunta inicial. Que harias con tu tiempo, desde que te levantas hasta que te acuestas, si tuvieras 18 años.



Tenemos a nuestra disposición grandes obras de los sabios más importantes de la humanidad . 

El sistema los oculta . Entretienen a la población con estupideces , series de la tele , realitys , sucesos ... con la finalidad de que no sean sabios . 

Porque el sabio no es esclavo.

Toma ! 6 HORAS de uno de los más grandes estoicos que ha dejado la sabiduría de toda su vida , para tí . Ni más ni menos que un emperador .

Escúchalo por las noches , con la luz apagada, cuando te acuestes para dormir .


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sadhguru te lo explica en 4 minutos .



Sabiendo que eres mortal y que un dia moriras, y sabiendo que la vida es breve, ¿que harias con tu tiempo?


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Sabiendo que eres mortal y que un dia moriras, y sabiendo que la vida es breve, ¿que harias con tu tiempo?



Es muy difícil decirle a alguien como tiene que vivir su vida , puesto que la vida es un devenir y nada nos puede asegurar el futuro ( que no existe ) .
Resumiendo mucho hay que liberarse de las cadenas , buscar la máxima libertad y eso implica no trabajar para nadie , incluyendo clientes. 

Quien te paga te domina , quien te paga te está robando tu tiempo de vida mientras se la dedicas a él .
Cambias vida por dinero .

Por lo tanto si tienes dinero debes usarlo para experienciar el mundo y disfrutar de esta increíble aventura que es estar vivo. 
Aquellas personas que dejan herencias , han sido unos estúpidos que no han sabido usar sus recursos y han dejado ese potencial para que otros bailen sobre su tumba.

Si realmente necesitas dinero para sobrevivir , debes buscar una actividad que te lo genere , pero ante todo que te satisfaga y la incorpores como parte de tu vida . Si a mi me pagasen por escribir en BURBUJA, sería un buen complemento , pero como hago esto por mi propia voluntad , no lo veo como un esfuerzo ni un trabajo. 

Es una distopía delirante que personas inteligentes hayan decidido vivir su vida como esclavos. Levantarse de madrugada , correr como pollos sin cabeza para llegar al minuto a un puesto de trabajo que odian, a soportar a jefes , compañeros y clientes que le hacen sentir mal. No pueden salir de la noria porque están condicionados al haber sido domados desde niños . 
Nunca conocieron la libertad y aunque sospechan que existe, no la echan de menos , como le puede pasar a un elefante que haya nacido en un circo o en un zoo.


----------



## Volvitо (9 Feb 2022)

Navarrra dijo:


> La razon por la que nos gusta conducir, pintar, o hacer deporte, es porque realizando esas actividades la mente está 100% en el presente.
> 
> *El cerebro humano es una puta basura*, es un producto completamente defectuoso QUE ME DEVUELVAN EL DINERO.



Ciertamente. Los hilos de MAMARRAXIO son buena muestra de ello.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Feb 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Ciertamente. Los hilos de MAMARRAXIO son buena muestra de ello.



Pues el último que lees, de una patada en el culo te envío el ignore.

Una de las cosas más importantes que hay que hacer en la vida es alejarse de la gente tóxica, qué son los que más te la joden.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

Siempre he sido muy ahorrador desde niño.
Es una condición genética . mi hermano es muy diferente y siempre lo fue a pesar de haber sido criados de la misma manera.

Por lo tanto sea por el carácter y temperamento con el que se nace o por traumas infantiles o incluso por algún exceso o defecto de algún tipo de bioquímica, las personas ahorran o derrochan sin poder evitarlo y luego razonan su comportamiento.

Nuestro comportamiento se ha forjado durante miles de generaciones . Somos descendientes de sobrevivientes y aquello que les había hecho sobrevivir lo heredaron nuestros antepasados. 

Esto se ve muy bien en los perros, que siendo el mismo animal, según la raza, heredan comportamientos singulares.



Ya he hablado otras veces del "GEN ROJO " . No es un gen sino un comportamiento heredado de nuestros antepasados.

Por un lado estaban los campesinos que guardaban la simiente durante el invierno, aún pasando hambre , con la finalidad de poder sembrar cuando llegase la primavera y luego multiplicar la cosecha . ESTOS SON LOS AHORRADORES.

Por el contrario los descendientes de recolectores y cazadores cuando se les acababa la comida, acostumbrados a matar asaltaban los poblados de los campesinos , los mataban y violaban a sus mujeres . Pero esto tenía un problema y es que desaparecía la fuente de suministros al matarlos o huir.
y fue cuando nació el comercio especulativo y el engaño ya que intercambiaban algo que no servía para nada y era sólo imaginario ( el dinero ) por bienes tangibles que eran los alimentos o los servicios .

Robar lo que tienen o producen unos para quedárselo otros es la base de las ideologías socialista y comunista de ahí esa extraña y paradójica vinculación con los grandes centros de poder o los nuevos multimillonarios que están detrás del marxismo cultural.
Cuando alguien se enriquece sin producir nada ( como en la bolsa o los productos bancarios ) , lógicamente se lo ha quitado a otros .

Las ganancias del bitcoin y las criptomonedas son la estafa piramidal de toda la vida, donde se engañaba a los incautos con grandes promesas de enriquecimiento rápido y cuando había suficientes codiciosos que cedían su riqueza .... PLOFF !!! estallaba la burbuja.

Pasé mi juventud trabajando en verano y en invierno, sin vacaciones durante años, absorbido por completo por mi rentable actividad.
La mezcla explosiva entre mi carácter ahorrador y la falta de tiempo para gastar las ganancias, hizo que estas se acumulasen hasta que un día me di cuenta que no iba a vivir lo suficiente para poder gastármelo todo.

Otros ejemplos de mi entorno, de grandes tacaños, que después de una vida miserable se habían muerto dejando enormes herencias, me hicieron recapacitar y replantear la vida. Lo peor que me podía pasar es seguir sus malos ejemplos. Precisamente servían de lección para hacer justo lo contrario.

Frené en seco y decidí INVERTIR TODOS MIS AHORROS EN MI TIEMPO DE VIDA , en mi libertad , en disponer de mi tiempo haciendo lo que me diese la gana sin ningún condicionante.

QUIEN TE PAGA TE DOMINA : Sean jefes o clientes .

Si bien es cierto que si no hubiese tenido ahorros no podría haberme " retirado " tan joven, hoy con todos los conocimientos adquiridos gracias a disponer del tiempo para aprenderlos, no recomendaría a nadie una dedicación tan intensa y menos si es una profesión poco rentable que te roba tu tiempo de juventud .

Nada nos garantiza una vida larga y es absurdo suponer que la vejez es una meta. No sólo cambia el cuerpo sino la mente y proyectos e ilusiones que tenías a una edad luego desaparecen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

Como este foro no admite vídeos de TIK TOK ( no sé la razón ) añadan una h al enlace y verán el comportamiento humano en 10 segundos


ttps://www.tiktok.com/@anade586/video/7102243965352594731


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

Tu patrimonio es riqueza imaginaria. Sólo existes aquello de lo que haces uso.

El resto es fantasía . Coleccionar dinero para nada es de tontos sobre todo cuando las expectativas de vida se van reduciendo. 

*AMANCIO ORTEGA DARÍA TODA SU FORTUNA POR VOLVER A TENER 30 AÑOS . *Por lo tanto más importante que el dinero es el tiempo. 

_‘Es exigua la parte de vida que vivimos’. En verdad, todo el espacio restante no es vida, sino tiempo”_. 
Séneca nos anima a buscar _“el camino a la renuncia y la aceptación que, desde la quietud, alcance a discernir, a vislumbrar al menos, la verdad”_. 

*Con la frase «el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino tiempo», Séneca nos introduce de lleno en la filosofía de la vida, en el hecho de vivir, en la brevedad de ese espacio de tiempo que se nos concede. Pero en ese espacio, que es exiguo, debemos, nos dice el filósofo latino, aprender a vivir y a morir, cosa que no es fácil, afirma también. Al parecer, sigue diciendo el maestro, algunos grandes hombres que han existido, a pesar de renunciar, abandonar y desprenderse de todo aquello que les servía de rémora, como las riquezas, empleos y placeres, para aprender a vivir, muchos de ellos dejaron este mundo confesando que no lo consiguieron.
Según Séneca «la brevedad de la vida» es solo para aquellos que la malgastan con actividades múltiples y distintas del estudio de la filosofía. Estos desconocen el valor del tiempo, el pasado no lo controlan, el presente se les va de las manos y tienen pánico al futuro, es decir, solo los filósofos son los que han entendido y han aprendido a valorar el tiempo en sus tres momentos y han aprendido a vivir y a morir, por lo tanto solo el sabio es el único capaz de disfrutar íntegramente de la vida.*


----------



## Macabrón (1 Jun 2022)

Ataraxio, se lo pregunto muy seriamente, ¿De qué vive usted? Tiene que pagar la luz, el agua. dormirá en algún sitio, y el condumio. Usted tiene rentas o herencias o algo, dígame la verdad, porque yo estoy en una situación cercana a la miseria ahora mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Ataraxio, se lo pregunto muy seriamente, ¿De qué vive usted? Tiene que pagar la luz, el agua. dormirá en algún sitio, y el condumio. Usted tiene rentas o herencias o algo, dígame la verdad, porque yo estoy en una situación cercana a la miseria ahora mismo.



bueno ya lo expliqué otras veces : 

Yo he ganado mucha pasta de los ventitantos a los cuarenta y ahora la gasto. 

No tengo vicios y se administrar bien el dinero .

Nunca he cobrado absolutamente nada del estado entre otras cosas porque nunca esperé nada de nadie. 
Ni vivo de herencias ni nunca he especulado. 

Esa mentalidad pordiosera y de mendigo es lo que le impide a la gente tomar las riendas de su vida. 
No hay peor cosa que esperar que otros te la resuelvan. 

Somos descendientes de supervivientes que superaron verdaderas necesidades y aún así formaron sus familias y llegaron a viejos. 

Los españoles de esta generación perdida no tienen capacidad de desenvolverse porque siempre han estado amparados por sus padres.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (1 Jun 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Ataraxio, se lo pregunto muy seriamente, ¿De qué vive usted? Tiene que pagar la luz, el agua. dormirá en algún sitio, y el condumio. Usted tiene rentas o herencias o algo, dígame la verdad, *porque yo estoy en una situación cercana a la miseria ahora mismo.*



¿¿¿ Pero tú no eras profesor ???


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (1 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> bueno ya lo expliqué otras veces :
> 
> Yo he ganado mucha pasta de los ventitantos a los cuarenta y ahora la gasto.
> 
> ...



me interesa. pasta aprox? que no especulas significa que tampoco alquilas nada? cómo te proteges de la inflación?


----------



## OYeah (1 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Sabiendo que eres mortal y que un dia moriras, y sabiendo que la vida es breve, ¿que harias con tu tiempo?




Gran parte de él buscarme un techo para resguardarme del frio, como ha sido toda la puta vida desde que nos caimos del árbol.

Lamentablemente ese techo y la comida ya cazada no son fáciles de adquirir y consumen mucho tiempo.


Creo haberte respondido.


----------



## Macabrón (1 Jun 2022)

¿¿¿ Pero tú no eras profesor ???

He tenido un serio infortunio del que a ver cómo salgo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> me interesa. pasta aprox? que no especulas significa que tampoco alquilas nada? cómo te proteges de la inflación?



Pues es una carrera contra la inflación, que doy por hecho de que va a ser explosiva en poco tiempo.

Antes de que me desaparezca el dinero, prefiero gastármelo yo.
No tengo ningún miedo a quedarme a cero, cuando llegue el momento simplemente le doy al botón de play y arranco de nuevo.

Siempre he sabido resolver.

Como buen estoico tampoco le tengo ningún miedo a la pobreza ni a la muerte


----------



## cacho_perro (1 Jun 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Ataraxio, se lo pregunto muy seriamente, ¿De qué vive usted? Tiene que pagar la luz, el agua. dormirá en algún sitio, y el condumio. Usted tiene rentas o herencias o algo, dígame la verdad, porque yo estoy en una situación cercana a la miseria ahora mismo.



Ganacéntimos de fortuna como medio floro seguramente....


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (1 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues es una carrera contra la inflación, que doy por hecho de que va a ser explosiva en poco tiempo.
> 
> Antes de que me desaparezca el dinero, prefiero gastármelo yo.
> No tengo ningún miedo a quedarme a cero, cuando llegue el momento simplemente le doy al botón de play y arranco de nuevo.
> ...



no me contestas sobre la pasta, también la edad es importante. no es lo mismo 30k con 30 años que 500k con 45 años.
la verdad es que cuesta mucho tomar este tipo de decisiones y preveer qué es lo mejor.


----------



## Sekisber (1 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por el contrario los descendientes de recolectores y cazadores cuando se les acababa la comida, acostumbrados a matar asaltaban los poblados de los campesinos , los mataban y violaban a sus mujeres . Pero esto tenía un problema y es que desaparecía la fuente de suministros al matarlos o huir.
> y fue cuando nació el comercio especulativo y el engaño ya que intercambiaban algo que no servía para nada y era sólo imaginario ( el dinero ) por bienes tangibles que eran los alimentos o los servicios .



Tiene razón en mucho de lo que dice, sobretodo lo referente a la educación, pero en esto está muy equivocado. En general, cada vez que habla de economía, patina. Ahora que dispone de tiempo para sí mismo, debería formarse en teoría económica. 

Es interesante leerle, en cualquier caso.


----------



## mr_nobody (1 Jun 2022)

BUEN COMENTARIO!! Uno tiene que montarselo para soltar el remo lo antes posible. Ataraxio enhorabuena si te lo has montado para soltar el remo!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

Sekisber dijo:


> Tiene razón en mucho de lo que dice, sobretodo lo referente a la educación, pero en esto está muy equivocado. En general, cada vez que habla de economía, patina. Ahora que dispone de tiempo para sí mismo, debería formarse en teoría económica.
> 
> Es interesante leerle, en cualquier caso.



Estudié empresariales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

Es una cuestión de identidad.

Se ve mucho mejor en las profesiones que llevan uniforme como puede ser un militar o un cura, en donde la persona se confunde con el personaje.

Si además esa persona ha tenido reconocimiento social por sus labores profesionales, le cuesta mucho no ser nada.


En muchos casos la razon es no tener que soportar a la parienta y por lo menos en el trabajo tiene un sitio donde estar.

Y en muchos otros es el cerebro oportunista en el que calcula cuánto deja de ganar si se retira.

No sabe hacer otra cosa que coleccionar dinero para ese saco sin fondo que alguien va a heredar y que no tendrá tiempo de gastar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Sep 2022)

Haces bien . Si puedes permitírtelo disfruta de la vida que es un suceso breve.

La mayoría de la gente cree que es inmortal y pospone el disfrute de su tiempo a un futuro incierto que muchas veces queda interrumpido por la muerte inesperada. 

*Sutra 10: En un bosque vacío

"Aún estando en un bosque vacío él encuentra disfrute porque no desea nada".* (Buda).

Debes perseguir la libertad, ese estado de conciencia libre de todo deseo, no encadenado a ningún deseo, no presa de ninguna avaricia.
Vaciar tu mente es equivalente a ir vaciando una habitación: mientras más muebles saques, más espaciosa te parecerá.

*Lo único que destruye tu capacidad natural de disfrutar es tu mente deseosa. *
La mente deseosa te convierte en un mendigo. 
Una vez hayas abandonado todos los deseos, eres un emperador. La alegría es el estado natural de tu ser.

cuando no tienes deseos, no existe pasado ni futuro; cuando no tienes deseos, estás totalmente contento en el aquí-ahora.

Y estar contento aquí-ahora es gozar.

VIVE EL MOMENTO PRESENTE CON PLENITUD
TEN POSESIONES PERO NO PERMITAS QUE NADA TE POSEA


El instinto acaparador proviene de nuestros antepasados que pasaron mucha hambre y guardaban las semillas para la siembra en vez de comérselas.

Por el contrario el instinto derrochador es propio de comunidades cazadoras/recolectoras que lógicamente un animal muerto se pudría a las pocas horas y había que comerlo enseguida . En esas zonas tropicales siempre había raíces , semillas, frutas silvestres con las que alimentarse.


Lo mismo son posesiones materiales que dinero en el banco.* ES RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA *

La inmensa mayoría de los viejos mueren sin tocar sus ahorros que serán heredados por otros que bailarán sobre su tumba .

Lo mismo es tener dinero en el banco que invertido en pisos o en coches deportivos , que metidos en botes de Nesquik. 
_*Manuel do Xentes, un hombre que trabajaba en la fábrica de cerámica y ladrillos de Canabal y que también era tratante de ganado. "Iba vendiendo vacas por las ferias de la comarca, desde Chantada a Quiroga, y siempre iba andando" *_
*
apuntan vecinos de la zona, que señalan que estaba casado y murió sin herederos directos.

Como curiosidad, las mismas fuentes apuntan que el hombre tenía una máquina para dar sulfato "que cuando se la abrieron para arreglar vieron que estaba llena de billetes, pero se los devolvieron".
*
_*Toño, que descubrió el inmueble que luego acabaría comprando por casualidad, mientras buscaba en Facebook, sabe que lo hallado es "unha cantidade moi importante, iso antes eran moitos cartos para telos aforrados", dice.*_


















Una casa de Sober guardaba un tesoro de nueve millones de pesetas


Un vecino que reside durante el año en Valencia encontró seis botes repletos de billetes en la casa que restaura en el núcleo de A Pousada




www.elprogreso.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Sep 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Mi primera esposa falleció hace 12 años. Tras 4 años luchando contra el cáncer. Nos gastamos los ahorros, yo dejé mi trabajo, me quedé solo con dos niños pequeños. En fin, un cuadro.
> 
> Cuando llegamos al tanatorio para la incineración, el gerente es muy amigo de mi hermano. Me ofreció la posibilidad de que fuera yo quien introdujera en ataúd en el horno crematorio. Se retiraron él y mi hermano, yo pulsé un botón, se abrió la compuerta. Dentro era el puto infierno. Empujé el ataúd por las roldanas y entró adentro. Pulsé el botón que tenía la flecha hacia abajo y se cerró la puerta.
> 
> ...




Siempre fui escéptico . Es una forma de ser con la que se nace. No es ser desconfiado sino racional , algo así como que no te crees lo que te dicen sino lo que te parece convincente. Hice la primera comunión sabiendo que todo era una estúpida performance que no tenía ningún sentido .
Dudaba si los mayores estaban todos compinchados para hacerse los tontos , como con los reyes magos , o si realmente eran tontos, puesto que era evidente que ni los reyes magos ni dios existían.

Será que al criarme entre animales me di cuenta muy pronto que éramos uno más y que si no había cielo ni infierno para los perros y las vacas... tampoco lo había para los humanos. 

LA REALIDAD ES TAN DURA PARA LA MAYORÍA DE LA GENTE , que prefiere creerse historias absurdas como que después de muerto resucitas en un paraíso donde te encontrarás con los parientes que acabaron su vida antes que uno mismo. 

Si somos conscientes de lo breve que es la vida y lo excepcional que es estar vivo experimentando tantas sensaciones y tantas dinámicas , valoraríamos cada minuto como un tesoro , por supuesto mucho más que el dinero. De hecho Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por volver a tener 30 años, y que de gracias a la vida de seguir vivo que su ex mujer se murió tan joven que no le dio tiempo de malgastar nada de tanto que tacañeó toda su vida. 

EL CATOLICISMO entiendo que su mensaje de consuelo está dirigido a personas que o no quieren o no pueden enfrentarse con la realidad . Es un mensaje ingenuo , infantil, casi para retrasados mentales que en vez de enseñar sabiduría enfanga todavía más a la gente en su ignorancia e incapacidad de entender qué significa estar vivo. 

De los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales, sin tener en cuenta generaciones pasadas, muchos sí disfrutan de esos conocimientos que a los españoles les son vetados y que se llevan transmitiendo generación tras generación desde hace miles de años, porque nuestra angustia vital es la misma de siempre , desde que el ser humano tomó consciencia de que la vida se acaba.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (5 Sep 2022)

No se como expresarlo, pero me parece muy inocente.

Yo vivi años de mi vida al limite, con la pasta justa para comer y un techo, nada mas, al centimo. Tambien he llegado a dormir en la calle en Madrid, gracias a la providencia solo algunas noches sueltas. Mis posesiones llenaban una maleta.

Mis padres mevrepudiaban por no seguir el camino que me marcaban, mi hermana, satan en la tierra, padaba de mi por pelotear a mis padres.

Eso me marco profundamente.

Aversion a las deudas

Necesidad psicologica de tener una buena pasta ahorrada

Vivienda en propuedad pagada

Aficiones y gustos sencillos

Siempre miro hasta el ultimo centimo de cualquier cosa, evito lujos y excentricidades.


La gran renuncia y esas historias de cigarrasbme dan entre sentimiento de inocencia y empatia por panico.

Como consejo, si os va mal la vida, no bebais alcohol, nunca regresas.

Tambien aprendi que la gran renuncia es que si volviera a pasarme, antes que sufrir me pongo a robar. Eso es otra cosa que entiendes, la vida del criminal, esa si es la gran renuncia verdadera.


----------



## Euron G. (5 Sep 2022)

Efectivamente, eso se llama ser un PERCEBE


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Sep 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> No se como expresarlo, pero me parece muy inocente.
> 
> Yo vivi años de mi vida al limite, con la pasta justa para comer y un techo, nada mas, al centimo. Tambien he llegado a dormir en la calle en Madrid, gracias a la providencia solo algunas noches sueltas. Mis posesiones llenaban una maleta.
> 
> ...



_*«No robarás».
«No brindes contra tu prójimo falso testimonio».*_
* «No codiciarás los bienes ajenos. No codiciarás la casa de tu prójimo; no codiciarás la mujer de tu prójimo, ni su siervo, ni su sierva, ni su buey, ni su asno, ni nada que sea de tu prójimo». *

( decálogo de Moisés hace miles de años )

En ética, se suele denominar regla de oro un principio moral general que reza:

*“Trata a los demás como querrías que te trataran a ti”.*
También se puede expresar en forma negativa (conocida como regla de plata): “No hagas a los demás lo que no quieras que te hagan a ti”.










Diez Mandamientos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.

La sensación de pobreza viene de la envidia y la comparación . 
Eres descendiente de supervivientes que superaron la glaciación durmiendo en un montón de hojas secas, en chozas de palos y barro , que vivieron durante decenas de miles de años en la sabana sin nada que comer y aún así criaron a sus hijos con amor . POR ESO EXISTES.

Yo como nunca esperé nada de nadie y mucho menos del estado, me permito vivir del dinero acumulado pues soy consciente de que mi tiempo de vida es limitado y es una apuesta de quien dura más mi vida o mi patrimonio. 

No pasa nada que me quede a cero, al no tener deudas , una persona con cero euros está muy por encima de alguien que deba una hipoteca al banco.

En el momento que suceda le doy de nuevo al play y empiezo a generar dinero. 

Hasta una hormiga es capaz de buscar su alimento. Por eso desprecio a la gente que siendo jóvenes y sanos mendigan al estado una limosna en vez de generar dinero por su cuenta.



Entiendo y respeto a la gente que quiera vivir como vivieron los monjes durante siglos , con austeridad a cambio de no dedicar su tiempo de vida a trabajos que no le aportan nada , una vida contemplativa que es una opción muy digna, pero no a costa del esfuerzo de los demás .

EL CARDENAL CISNEROS , el artífice del éxito de España durante el reinado de los reyes católicos . Las buenas decisiones de Isabel , salían de su mente y de sus consejos .


_Cisneros vivió con una austeridad que no hizo más que acrecentar su autoridad, dormía en el suelo y muy pocas horas. Con cuatro horas le llegaba.

Su cargo le obligaba a recibir a grandes personalidades y vistas, comían espléndidamente, pero él comía únicamente pan y bebía agua.

Por su rango tenía que vestir ropajes deslumbrantes pero debajo llevaba su hábito de monje franciscano rudo y áspero.

Cisneros fue un hombre sobrio, moderado y casto. En una ocasión durante un viaje fue invitado a pasar la noche en casa de la duquesa de Maqueda porque le habían dicho que la duquesa estaba ausente. Pero no era cierto, estaba en casa y entró en la estancia antes de irse a dormir, al verla le dijo: "Me habéis engañado señora. Si queréis algo conmigo, mañana estaré en el confesionario". Y se marchó del palacio.

En los viajes como primado y regente de España no iba en carrozas sino que montaba en mulos y parte del camino lo hacía andando.

A la muerte de Don Fernando el Católico (23 de enero de 1516), en su testamento deja heredero legal a su nieto Carlos, y regente de Castilla al cardenal Cisneros hasta que su nieto Don Carlos llegue a Castilla.

Cisneros a sus 80 años demostró unas habilidades extraordinarias para poder gobernar el reino de Castilla. _









El cardenal Cisneros (II)


1485 el año en que es nombrado arzobispo primado de Toledo marca el momento en que las grandes virtudes y capacidades de Cisneros explotan para el bien de España.




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Sep 2022)

*La renuncia silenciosa consiste basicamente en rechazar la idea de vivir para trabajar*, priorizando más la vida personal que el éxito laboral.

Esta renuncia viene derivada de la falta de oportunidades laborales que sí tuvieron nuestros padres, unida a la precariedad y los bajos salarios, que hacen que cuaje la idea de que no merece la pena esforzarse, ya que el esfuerzo no asegura el éxito.

Los Millenials y Gen Z han tenido que renunciar a formar una familia, a tener una vivienda y a muchas otras cosas que hace apenas un par de decadas eran normales y hoy parecen casi un lujo y ahora han renunciado a que su vida gire alrededor de un trabajo que ni siquiera puede darles una independencia economica.

Esto se traduce en una nula implicacion en la empresa, *se trabaja lo justo para no ser despedido *y se rechazan otras actitudes de esas que tanto gustan a los directivos como la proactividad, el emprendimiento o el dinamismo.

Renunciar en silencio tiene como objetivo revertir esta tendencia, recuperar el tiempo que el trabajo arrebató a nuestras vidas y hacer ver al empresario que para que un empleado cumpla lo que se espera de él, la empresa tambien debe cumplir lo que todo trabajador espera: unas condiciones laborales acorde a su esfuerzo.







__





La renuncia silenciosa


En estos tiempos post-pandemicos están apareciendo muchos nuevos conceptos que no nos hubieramos imaginado solo unos años atrás y muchos de ellos están relacionados con el mundo laboral.Y es que debido a la situación que nos ha tocado vivir hay mucha gente que se ha replanteado sus prioridades y...




patetic.org


----------



## Salsa_rosa (5 Sep 2022)

De la Matris demoñaca atroz no escapa nadie, NADIE. 

Tú esclavitud se llama "ocio y tiempo libre".


----------



## Netón (6 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que hay parte de razón en lo que expone @ATARAXIO , pero también os digo por experiencia que el ser humano necesita una actividad regular que le realice. No a todos nos gusta el deporte, pero además, según funciona el mundo, esa actividad es mejor que sea recompensada con dinero (desgraciadamente todo cuesta dinero). Sí uno pudiera comprar un casa y poner un huerto y criar animales para poder comer, podría no remar para nadie, pero una vez compras la casa, hay que pagar IBI obligatorio y necesitas energía (yo velas, leña...) ¿Sabéis? No os dejarían vivir así, prohibirían ese tipo de vida, sin ninguna duda.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (6 Sep 2022)

Si fuéramos una sociedad como la del op.estqrismos peor que en la edad de piedra.el problema son la cantidad de horas que se dedica al trabajo y el dinero que recibe uno.la avaricia y el robo estatal junto a la falta de moral están destruyendo la civilización


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Sep 2022)

Va a remar su puta madre.


----------



## Raulisimo (11 Sep 2022)

Economía: - Comparada con la de otros países de la OCDE como Turquía o Lituania, la inflación en Ejpaña es una mariconadita


Tan mal no estamos si nos comparamos con Turquía, Lituania e incluso como países panchitos como Colombia, Chile o México. Hilo dedicado a foristas negativos como davitin...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## The Replicant (13 Sep 2022)

estoy meditando hacer lo mismo que @ATARAXIO , dejar de remar, se te pasa la vida remando...para que?

Por suerte o por desgracia no tengo que mantener a nadie, sólo tengo que mantenerme a mi mismo y tengo un techo y fondos para vivir, sin lujos pero sin ahogos.

Dicen que si te mueres y te ha sobrado dinero es que no has hecho bien los cálculos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2022)

Este mes fue mi cumpleaños y no me puedo creer que la vida pase tan rápido. Estos últimos 6 años BURBUJA me han consumido la vida, si bien es verdad que he aprendido mucho y ha sido una tabla de salvación ante una sociedad completamente abducida, me estremece saber que hace 5 años de la " independencia " de Cataluña o 6 años de la " violación " de la manada de Pamplona, que son referentes del tiempo que le dedico a este foro y que parece que fue ayer. 



Séneca en su libro sobre la brevedad de la vida, reprocha a la gente el poco interés por vivir vidas plenas, dedicando el tiempo de vida a metas tan banales como conseguir riqueza y posesiones que quedarán ahí para otros. 



«el espacio que vivimos no es vida sino el tiempo que has dedicado para ti.
Si descuentas el tiempo que te has pasado durmiendo ya le puedes restar la mitad.
Si restas el tiempo que te has pasado trabajando ya le puedes restar un tercio.
No tenemos poco tiempo sino que perdemos mucho en conversaciones banales con gente que no nos importa, lidiando con clientes molestos o cumpliendo con inútiles obligaciones sociales, eso se traduce en vida mal administrada. 
La ceguera de las mentes humanas es tal que nadie consentiría regalar su dinero o que otros ocupen sus propiedades. Sin embargo, no tienen ningún reparo en introducir a gente superflua en sus vidas, son de puño cerrado a la hora de mantener su patrimonio y a la vez derrochadores del único objeto con el que es honrado ser codicioso : EL TIEMPO.


ES MUCHO MÁS VALIOSO EL TIEMPO QUE EL DINERO, Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener tu edad, aprovéchala. 

Se vive con la absurda ilusión de que somos inmortales.
Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, solo recuerda que es un suceso breve.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2022)

__





Pedro Sánchez se va a sacar su enorme rabo como sólo él sabe hacer. Salario Mínimo de 1300€ al mes en 2023


1100 x 14 pagas = 1283€ Subida del 10%. https://www.ondacero.es/noticias/economia/asi-quedara-cuantia-salario-minimo-2023-subida-10_20221031635fbaaf47a3840001ec4951.html Victoria electoral masiva. Feijoo y Abascal a seguir mamando rabos otanicos en la oposición.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2022)

> Felson dijo:
> Lo que no entiendo es por qué no lo ha puesto a 20.573... o 21.000 y así somos todos ricos... jejejeje... o menos pobres. Es más, ya puestos para hacer ricos a todos, lo podría poner el salario mínimo en dos millones de euros y se acabarían todos los problemas económicos para todo el mundo. Si es fácil. Solo tienes que publicarlo en el BOE. Si da igual 1100 que 1150... por que no poner dos millones, los problemas serían los mismos... y la ventajas también, según tal idea. Vamos a desarrollarla. Cuando menos, quedaremos en un salario mínimo de un millón de euros... Venga... vamos con ello.



Es lo que hicieron en Zimbabue ... al parecer no funciona .   

lo único que le da valor al dinero, es el esfuerzo de la gente para conseguirlo. todo lo demás es una entelequia de dinero imaginario/fiduciario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2022)

Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas .
Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones.

Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la supuesta pandemia.
Podría haber sucedido como en los países africanos, que no se contagió nadie, ni hubo montañas de cadáveres como cabía de esperar, ni se han vacunado , ni usaron mascarillas ni saben donde está Ucrania !

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*



Como todo el mundo sabe, los políticos son actores de un club criminal de la comedia , que siguen un guion pactado en despachos enemigos.

Se ataca a las economías de los países de la misma manera que se ataca a las empresas a través de la bolsa . y si meten caballos de Troya o hackers en la dirección de las empresas facilitan mucho el trabajo de saqueo y destrucción como está pasando en España y en toda Europa.









España necesitará 89 años para acabar con la deuda provocada por la Covid-19 - Economía Digital


El endeudamiento español tardará mucho más en reconducirse que el de Alemania (8 años), Italia (26 años) o Francia (67 años), según un informe de Euler Hermes




www.economiadigital.es


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2022)

Ataraxio, hoy justo hace 1 semana que un gran amigo mío murió de esa maldita enfermedad llamada cáncer tenía toda una vida por delante y luchó hasta el final.
Él me dijo ..mala suerte me tocó a mí pero mientras estés vivo disfruta, viaja, vete a comer etc.. de aquí no te vas a llevar nada.Esas palabras siempre las recordaré.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Ataraxio, hoy justo hace 1 semana que un gran amigo mío murió de esa maldita enfermedad llamada cáncer tenía toda una vida por delante y luchó hasta el final.
> Él me dijo ..mala suerte me tocó a mí pero mientras estés vivo disfruta, viaja, vete a comer etc.. de aquí no te vas a llevar nada.Esas palabras siempre las recordaré.
> Pozdrawiam.



Aunque nos parezca difícil de entender, todos nos creemos inmortales.

Todo el mundo sabe que algún día morirá pero no se lo cree. De hecho he visto personas con cáncer terminal cuyo aspecto ya era moribundo y tenían la percepción de que se estaban recuperando .

Pero esa voluntad de vivir no es algo humano. Una simple mosca, una cucaracha, un pez, un pájaro ... si se sienten amenazados o perciben algún peligro huyen o luchan por su vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2022)

Tal es la negación del ser humano de que un día va a morir, que se aferra a la esquizofrénica idea de su alma inmortal.

De que la vida es solo una etapa hasta la vida eterna donde vivirá en un paraíso reencontrándose con sus parientes muertos.

Las ideas, por delirantes que sean, si hacen sentir bien, son aceptadas sin ponerlas en duda. Lo hemos visto con las vacunas que aprovecharon el mismo esquema sincrético de " la salvación " del alma.


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Nov 2022)

Efectivamente, todo el mundo sabe que algún día no quedará más remedio que abandonar este lugar pero eso ya lo damos por hecho pero no somos conscientes de lo que eso significará Simplemente lo asumimos porque lo vemos en el día a día y es algo normal que mueran gente pero en nuestro fuero interno pensamos que eso a nosotros no nos va a pasar o que será en mucho, mucho tiempo y así y todo en nuestra vida cotidiana nunca pensamos que nos vamos a morir simplemente vivimos y ya está.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2022)

no se pierdan esta interesante y sorprendente comentario de un español que vive en China " EL PAÍS MÁS CAPITALISTA DEL MUNDO "

De hecho el comunismo ha cambiado de bando. En breve veremos las calles de Europa llenas de bicicletas como la china de Mao, que todo hace suponer que era un sicario de occidente para evitar que china se desarrollase. Ahora se están vengando.

*" recuerdo la primera vez que mi pareja ( china ) fue a Europa y quedó completamente decepcionada. Mientras China se iba enriqueciendo más y más , le pintaban a Europa como un lugar de rascacielos, clases altas ,coches caros ... y cuando llegó a Barcelona se sorprendió de los edificios viejos, coches baratos, delincuencia e inseguridad ciudadana, pintadas y grafitis por todos lados y olor a meados. *
_*Los extranjeros en china son los pobres. Si se quieren casar con un rico se buscan a un chino. *_
*Los chinos de hace 15 años pensaban que en occidente no había pobres, que éramos unos países con una gestión super eficiente, que ellos eran lo peor, hoy saben que es el país tecnológicamente más avanzado del mundo, que el futuro es suyo. "*


El asombroso desarrollo de China en pocos años basado en la producción, es una amenaza para el sistema especulativo que se ha impuesto en Europa por los ganadores de la segunda guerra mundial. China equivale a la Alemania nazi que cambió el " patrón oro por el patrón trabajo " y ponía en duda todo el sistema basado en pura especulación ( lo que antes se conocía por la usura judía ).

Es evidente que el desarrollo de China ha sido a costa del empobrecimiento de occidente.
Lógicamente si se desmantelan todas las empresas y se envía la producción allí. Si se les regala todas las patentes y todos los inventos occidentales que ellos han mejorado gracias a la inmensa cantidad de mano de obra barata y la inteligencia y tesón de esa raza, lo lógico es que repuntasen.

para ver el enlace de tik tok , quiten el espacio entre la h ttps: en este foro no enlaza tik tok no sé la razón. 

h ttps://www.tiktok.com/@derecho.es/video/7160864892885503237









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (3 Nov 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Están tan apegado a tus pensamientos que no te das cuenta que lo que piensas solo te sirve a ti, no sé por qué crees que otros vamos a seguir tus creencias. Porque en el fondo es lo que buscas, tú y todos los que abrís hilo pregonando vuestros pensamientos o modos de vida, no es solo autojustificaros (que en sí mismo ya es chapucero) sino que pretendéis que os sigan. Disparate tras disparate, ciegos que quieren guiar a otros ciegos. Sois más chusma de lo que parece, tú adornas un poco mejor tu mensaje, pero eres otro predicador, de los muchos que desgraciadamente tiene burbuja, y en general todo el mundo.



Y tu más


----------



## Lake (3 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no se pierdan esta interesante y sorprendente comentario de un español que vive en China " EL PAÍS MÁS CAPITALISTA DEL MUNDO "
> 
> De hecho el comunismo ha cambiado de bando. En breve veremos las calles de Europa llenas de bicicletas como la china de Mao, que todo hace suponer que era un sicario de occidente para evitar que china se desarrollase. Ahora se están vengando.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con todo , sólo señalar que a China no sólo se le regalaron las patentes y el "know how" , sino que además se les eximió -y se les exime, sospecho- por parte de la ONU y demás agencias globalistas de su parte de cuotas de recortes de producción por contaminación de CO2 ( al igual que a otros países del entorno ) por su condición de "país emergente en vías de desarrollo" .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Nov 2022)

Lake dijo:


> De acuerdo con todo , sólo señalar que a China no sólo se le regalaron las patentes y el "know how" , sino que además se les eximió -y se les exime, sospecho- por parte de la ONU y demás agencias globalistas de su parte de cuotas de recortes de producción por contaminación de CO2 ( al igual que a otros países del entorno ) por su condición de "país emergente en vías de desarrollo" .



Lo que demuestra que quienes tomaron esas medidas fueron sicarios de los chinos tal como está ocurriendo ahora .

Es Xi Jinping , con diferencia el mejor mandatario de la historia de la humanidad, el artífice de todo eso. Es un sabio que además está bien asesorado por la filosofía china ancestral que estuvo distorsionada durante la imposición del comunismo por parte de occidente ( aunque quieran hacer creer lo contrario ) No olvidemos que China perdió las guerras del opio.

_*Este conflicto y su resolución a favor de la potencia imperialista británica facilitó la irrupción en el escenario de otras potencias como Estados Unidos, Francia y Rusia que forzaron a China a firmar diversos convenios que han recibido la denominación de “Tratados Desiguales”. Como consecuencia de ellos, en 1860 China se vio apremiada a abrir otros once puertos al comercio exterior con el correspondiente menoscabo de su soberanía. *_
*La impotencia china para conservar su independencia frente a las potencias imperialistas se acentuó aún más tras la derrota frente a Japón (1894-1895), que le costó importantes pérdidas territoriales, así como a raíz de la sublevación de los bóxers en 1900. *

Ahora ellos se defienden para evitar volver a las andadas y han llenado a occidente de todo tipo de drogas, no solo toneladas de cocaína y fentanilo

el sexo ! la bomba gay ( sexo promiscuo y estéril para toda la población ) que es el opio de occidente. 

_*El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño. En vencer sin luchar*_
*( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ) *



https://panampost.com/raul-tortolero/2022/08/23/fentanilo-arma-china/











Fentanilo: la droga china más letal en los Estados Unidos


En los últimos 20 años, esta peligrosa sustancia proveniente de la nación asiática ha matado a más de un millón de estadounidenses




www.diariolasamericas.com













Siglo de la humillación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## bladu (5 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> _*«No robarás».
> «No brindes contra tu prójimo falso testimonio».*_
> * «No codiciarás los bienes ajenos. No codiciarás la casa de tu prójimo; no codiciarás la mujer de tu prójimo, ni su siervo, ni su sierva, ni su buey, ni su asno, ni nada que sea de tu prójimo». *
> 
> ...




Un grande su excelencia. Me encanta la gente austera y sin tanta plamplina. Suelen personas confiables porque tienen la cabeza en su sitio


----------



## bladu (5 Nov 2022)

Netón dijo:


> Yo creo que hay parte de razón en lo que expone @ATARAXIO , pero también os digo por experiencia que el ser humano necesita una actividad regular que le realice. No a todos nos gusta el deporte, pero además, según funciona el mundo, esa actividad es mejor que sea recompensada con dinero (desgraciadamente todo cuesta dinero). Sí uno pudiera comprar un casa y poner un huerto y criar animales para poder comer, podría no remar para nadie, pero una vez compras la casa, hay que pagar IBI obligatorio y necesitas energía (yo velas, leña...) ¿Sabéis? No os dejarían vivir así, prohibirían ese tipo de vida, sin ninguna duda.



Habrá que irse a Portugal entonces:


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Nov 2022)

El mejor consejo que aprendí en la vida lo recibí ni más ni menos que de Rockefeller viendo un documental.

Es uno de los lemas que dirigen mi vida.

" Sé generoso *CON LAS PEQUEÑAS COSAS* " 


> bladu dijo:
> ¿ Y que entendía rockefeller por "cosas pequeñas"?



Es la actitud ante la vida.

No debes perder el tiempo en mnucias y tus miras siempre tienen que ser de lo grande.
tu tiempo vale más que el dinero .

Dice Séneca :

La ceguera de las mentes humanas es tal que nadie consentiría regalar su dinero o que otros ocupen sus propiedades. Sin embargo, no tienen ningún reparo en introducir a gente superflua en sus vidas, son de puño cerrado a la hora de mantener su patrimonio y a la vez derrochadores del único objeto con el que es honrado ser codicioso : EL TIEMPO





__





Opinión: - Un amigo de la infancia ayer me pidió dinero.


¿ Y que entendía rockefeller por "cosas pequeñas"? Es la actitud ante la vida. No debes perder el tiempo en mnucias y tus miras siempre tienen que ser de lo grande. tu tiempo vale más que el dinero . Dice Séneca : La ceguera de las mentes humanas es tal que nadie consentiría regalar su...




www.burbuja.info


----------

